# new flavors of EV Display



## Yukon_Shane (Jul 15, 2010)

Hey Dimitri,

I'm keenly interested in this revised EV display, particularly in option 2.

Any updates on the development of the android app?

Shane


----------



## dimitri (May 16, 2008)

Sorry Shane, I wish I had an update. I am still waiting for Android developer to provide status. Should be soon though.


----------



## jackbauer (Jan 12, 2008)

Any rough pricing for the wireless version?


----------



## dimitri (May 16, 2008)

Both BT wireless and USB wired will retail at $199 each.
Not sure if Android app will be free or cost some $$, but should not be much.


----------



## jackbauer (Jan 12, 2008)

Sounds good. I'll take one when they become available. Not too familliar with bluetooth but i'm guessing that it will use the serial port service option for the data stream? If so it would be easy to use a usb dongle on a pc or laptop.


----------



## dimitri (May 16, 2008)

jackbauer said:


> Sounds good. I'll take one when they become available. Not too familliar with bluetooth but i'm guessing that it will use the serial port service option for the data stream? If so it would be easy to use a usb dongle on a pc or laptop.


Yes, that is exactly how it works, its basically same as serial cable, but wireless. Any laptop or Android device with built-in BT serial support will work out of the box. If your laptop doesn't have BT, then BT-USB dongle will work, but make sure it supports Serial Port profile.

For example, this one should work because it lists Serial Port profile.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Mini-USB-2-...ltDomain_0&hash=item4158eb6785#ht_2825wt_1344


----------



## Yukon_Shane (Jul 15, 2010)

dimitri said:


> Sorry Shane, I wish I had an update. I am still waiting for Android developer to provide status. Should be soon though.


No worries, 

I just found out my battery order has been delayed and won't be here till mid-October now so I'm in no hurry (should have bought from CalbPower).

I'll definately be purchasing one of these new EVDisplays along with my BMS. I don't think there's anything on the market that compares to this product; particularly at this price.


----------



## valerun (Nov 12, 2010)

Hi All - the misterious partner Dimitri has referred to is us (Electric Motor Werks) ;-) 

As Dimitri mentioned, we have partnered up to develop the most flexible EV instrumentation system available on the DIY market. We believe that CleanPowerAuto's EV display system is the best data acquisition platform to base our instrumentation system on. We will in turn provide the Android connectivity and software. as well as Arduino-based integration with the remaining EV systems - controller, charger, and the car itself though the CANbus. 

We are current finalizing the development of the Android application that can connect directly to the Dimitri's EV display. We plan to release the software on the Android market in the next 2 weeks.

The base version will be free, while the premium version with custom gauges, flexible gauge arrangements, maps integration, etc will be available for a small charge. However, we will waive that charge if you buy a complete EV display system through us. 

I will let Michael from our team to comment on the technical specifics. I am really excited about this project and welcome ideas / suggestions for features, etc.

Thanks,
Valery.


----------



## pm_dawn (Sep 14, 2009)

Are these ready for order yet ?

Regards
/Per


----------



## valerun (Nov 12, 2010)

pm_dawn said:


> Are these ready for order yet ?
> 
> Regards
> /Per


Hi pm_dawn - not quite yet - the first prototype Android application is working but we still have some Bluetooth lags to fix. Hope to have something to play with within a week and a full version in 2-3 weeks.

Thanks,
Valery.


----------



## Yukon_Shane (Jul 15, 2010)

Hey guys,

any updates? 

I'm keen to see what the display might look like.



Shane


----------



## valerun (Nov 12, 2010)

Yukon_Shane said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> any updates?
> 
> ...


Shane - will post pics tomorrow night!


----------



## rwaudio (May 22, 2008)

I assume this requires the bluetooth version of EV display?? I was planning on using the regular one but if there is a app to go along with it, then it might be worth changing plans.


----------



## valerun (Nov 12, 2010)

rwaudio said:


> I assume this requires the bluetooth version of EV display?? I was planning on using the regular one but if there is a app to go along with it, then it might be worth changing plans.


yes, there will be an app. Just a few more days.


----------



## valerun (Nov 12, 2010)

HI Guys - here's an update - we have an application stabilized and working on 2 different Android devices. We will release the first version in the next ~1 week when we get the Android GPS data integrated with battery amps etc - to get MPGe gauges.

In the meantime, a few pics of the gauge in use and potential default layouts. Enjoy!


----------



## jackbauer (Jan 12, 2008)

Way cool! Hey , didn't I see those palm trees in Beverly Hills Cop 2 ?


----------



## dladd (Jun 1, 2011)

I see you have battery amps and motor amps displayed onscreen. Does this mean the android is taking data from the evdisplay and another input (Soliton for motor amps?) at the same time?


----------



## valerun (Nov 12, 2010)

dladd said:


> I see you have battery amps and motor amps displayed onscreen. Does this mean the android is taking data from the evdisplay and another input (Soliton for motor amps?) at the same time?


diadd - you're right. My team building out a complete EV control & monitoring system. It will be connecting to the car via CANbus, to our charger via serial, to our controller via serial (or Soliton via serial), and will use a number of native Android features (nav, entertainment).

but that's a bit later on the timeline - we will probably have all of the above by the time we launch our conversion solution for BMW 3 series end of this year.

In the meantime (in the next 7 days), you will get all the parameters you can get from EV display PLUS MPG / WH/mile / range remaining in miles based on predictive algorithm.

Valery.


----------



## Yukon_Shane (Jul 15, 2010)

the pictures look great.

Will you be selling the EV Display through you're online store or just the App?

How about the android device? will you be selling that product and/or are there any specific recommendations for an android device to pair this with?

Good Job

Shane


----------



## valerun (Nov 12, 2010)

Yukon_Shane said:


> the pictures look great.
> 
> Will you be selling the EV Display through you're online store or just the App?
> 
> ...


Hi Shane - we will be selling the Dimitri's EV display through our store. If you buy it from us, we will throw in the app for free. If you buy EV display form someone else, you will be able to buy an app from Android Market.

The app will work on any Android device. Our reference design is based on 2 devices so far: Galaxy Tab (7") and Motorola Xoom (10"). We will probably add a few more in the next few weeks but for now these are tested and running. We will see how many people would be interested in getting the tablets direct from us and if that number is more than 5-10%, we will stock them. Too early to tell yet.

V


----------



## tomofreno (Mar 3, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## dladd (Jun 1, 2011)

valerun said:


> H
> The app will work on any Android device. Our reference design is based on 2 devices so far: Galaxy Tab (7") and Motorola Xoom (10"). We will probably add a few more in the next few weeks but for now these are tested and running. We will see how many people would be interested in getting the tablets direct from us and if that number is more than 5-10%, we will stock them. Too early to tell yet.
> 
> V


If this would work on the DroidX, I'd definately be in! I've got to carry that thing with me all the time anyway, if it could do triple duty in my car as a data display as well as running Pandora and being just a plain old phone, that would be sweet.


----------



## valerun (Nov 12, 2010)

dladd said:


> If this would work on the DroidX, I'd definately be in! I've got to carry that thing with me all the time anyway, if it could do triple duty in my car as a data display as well as running Pandora and being just a plain old phone, that would be sweet.


yes. exactly the point ;-)

very soon.


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Awesome work guys.


----------



## valerun (Nov 12, 2010)

Hi Guys, 

We are getting ready to ship this thing. 

Questions for you guys:

1. How critical / interesting it is to have motor current / voltage hooked up to the display, as well?

2. What about motor / controller temperatures?

3. Would you be willing to pay more for ability to control things from the display (e.g., setting max current, voltage, etc)? If yes, how much?

4. What is your preferred screen size for such a unit? Keep in mind the following price levels for the devices: 7": $200 with service from the carrier, 10":$400. We expect most to provide their own devices - do you think that's a correct assumption?

5. How important are the extension capabilities? Say, if we could break out a bunch of inputs / outputs for your use, how interested would you be in programming stuff for that?

Thanks!
Valery.


----------



## jackbauer (Jan 12, 2008)

1. Interesting but not critical.

2.I would consider these important. Either taken from direct sensors or serial data from the controller.

3.Yes. Perhaps $100-150. Not critical however.

4.7" would be my preference. Do you intend to supply android devices?

5.Very important / interested. Future expansion capbility would rank high on my list.


----------



## EV-propulsion.com (Jun 1, 2009)

I would like to add one thing to Jack's comments (which I agree on) - I know a lot of customers would like to purchase the complete unit all set up with as little after purchase additional work/parts as possible. A complete package would be popular.
Also, I don't think used units would be a problem if they are in decent condition to keep costs a little lower.
Mike
www.EV-propulsion.com


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

valerun said:


> 1. How critical / interesting it is to have motor current / voltage hooked up to the display, as well?
> 
> 2. What about motor / controller temperatures?


Already have that with my Curtis so not critical. (If I can fix the output so it works again.)


> 3. Would you be willing to pay more for ability to control things from the display (e.g., setting max current, voltage, etc)? If yes, how much?


No. Basically once it's dialed in there isn't much reason to mess with it in my opinion. And I'm cheap.


> 4. What is your preferred screen size for such a unit?


7 would be fine.


> 5. How important are the extension capabilities? Say, if we could break out a bunch of inputs / outputs for your use, how interested would you be in programming stuff for that?


I can't program anything


----------



## tomofreno (Mar 3, 2009)

+1 on Jack and EV-p's comments. With regard to JRP3's "I can't program anything" comment: but others can, and may well offer free or low cost apps to the ev community. Such efforts would increase the utility and appeal of the product imo.


----------



## Yukon_Shane (Jul 15, 2010)

valerun said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> We are getting ready to ship this thing.
> 
> ...


 
1. not critical but interesting. The primary purpose of this display for me is to monitor the battery pack but it would be nice to be able to see the motor current/voltage on occassion (particularly if your suspecting/troubleshooting a problem with your controller).

2. again not critical but interesting.

3. I would be willing to pay more for this feature but only if it was a function that was simple to implement (and worked well with) my evnetics controller. If it's designed as a "one size fits all" function and something that required a large amount of fiddling around with to make work properly I'd lose interest quickly. I'd be willing to pay an additional $100 for this. 

4. I think a 7" screen would be large enough but I'm really just guessing. what service from the carrier would be required for this display to work? I was assuming that no service would be required.

5. Not sure this is that important to me but I do see how it could add value to the product.

+1 to EVProp. comments regarding offering a complete package. I think being able to purchase the entire unit as a kit that is known to work is a very attractive option. 

No doubt there are folks out there that would prefer to hunt on ebay to save $50-100 on an android device and spend hours (days) downloading software and getting it to communicate properly but I'm not one of them


Lazy Shane


----------



## dladd (Jun 1, 2011)

1. Not important to me. I've been driving around with a crapload of gauges lately (laptop in the car hooked to my Synkromotive). At the end of the day, the only gauges I actually use are battery amps and battery volts. What I need is an amp counter.

2. Motor temp would be great.

3. Would be a bonus, but I wouldn't want to pay more for it. I don't think it would work for my controller anyway (programming software is windows based.).

4. I want to use the droidx I already have (4.3"?).

5. Not sure I understand the question... So I guess not very important.


----------



## dladd (Jun 1, 2011)

it's the beginning of a new week... any updates?


----------



## valerun (Nov 12, 2010)

dladd said:


> it's the beginning of a new week... any updates?


working to release this week! I know I've been saying this for a couple of weeks now but we want to make sure we deliver a great experience for you guys!

BTW, someone pointed me to this sweet product for E46 BMW - I think we are going to use this in our conversions from now on! Total OEM look and feel.

http://jandtdistributing.com/dynavi...-accessories/bmw-e46/dynavin-e46-d99-android/


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

$900???!!  No thanks


----------



## valerun (Nov 12, 2010)

JRP3 said:


> $900???!!  No thanks


well, everything is relative. OEM nav system from BMW is a $2,500 option... And it's not extensible like this Android piece...


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

take a look at other Nav solutions though. Just for the LCD headunit, they're $5-600, then add Nav and you're at almost a grand.

It's in the same ballpark, although with time, I expect there to be more Android headunits available and the prices more competitive, just don't expect it to be sub-$600.


----------



## jackbauer (Jan 12, 2008)

Will the display have a charging mode. ie some setting to display voltage , current , power and temp when on charge?


----------



## valerun (Nov 12, 2010)

jackbauer said:


> Will the display have a charging mode. ie some setting to display voltage , current , power and temp when on charge?


yes. In the first version, this will be shown on the same screen as the drive-time parameters. Later, we will have a dedicated screen. 

Tested our BT hardware to work up to 100 feet away from car (in air), up to 30-40 feet (in building). Should be good enough.


----------



## bjfreeman (Dec 7, 2011)

valerun said:


> Hi All - the misterious partner Dimitri has referred to is us (Electric Motor Werks) ;-)
> 
> As Dimitri mentioned, we have partnered up to develop the most flexible EV instrumentation system available on the DIY market. We believe that CleanPowerAuto's EV display system is the best data acquisition platform to base our instrumentation system on. We will in turn provide the Android connectivity and software. as well as Arduino-based integration with the remaining EV systems - controller, charger, and the car itself though the CANbus.
> 
> ...


I am glad to accross this thread. Being a system integrator that is in HEV, I have mulitple Canbus Devices from Dashboard, lights, power train and misc for RVing things.
there is a saying that the last 20% takes 90%.
If I can be of assistance I would love to use your setup.
BTW I am using a 10.2 tablet for dashboard display.


----------



## bjfreeman (Dec 7, 2011)

frodus said:


> take a look at other Nav solutions though. Just for the LCD headunit, they're $5-600, then add Nav and you're at almost a grand.
> 
> It's in the same ballpark, although with time, I expect there to be more Android headunits available and the prices more competitive, just don't expect it to be sub-$600.


I import a droid 10.2 tablet for under $200.00 be glad to work with anyone that wants to order them.


----------



## electrabishi (Mar 11, 2008)

Subscribing. 

This looks interesting. Been needing a project for my Nook. I originally bought it to do this same thing but haven't had any time to do anything with it.

Can anyone comment on the interface to the tablet? For access to the motor controller and BMS would it just be a Bluetooth to serial unit placed on the console interface of the controllers?

Mike


----------



## valerun (Nov 12, 2010)

bjfreeman said:


> I import a droid 10.2 tablet for under $200.00 be glad to work with anyone that wants to order them.


yes we would! pls email specs?


----------



## valerun (Nov 12, 2010)

electrabishi said:


> Subscribing.
> 
> This looks interesting. Been needing a project for my Nook. I originally bought it to do this same thing but haven't had any time to do anything with it.
> 
> ...


There are a couple of data acquisition boards - one for motor parameters, one for battery parameters. Both of them connect via wire serial to the head Arduino boards. Then that head board transmits via BT to Android. 

We will be posting some additional documentation to our site (eMotorWerks.com) once this is released (hopefully this week).

Thanks,
Valery


----------



## tomofreno (Mar 3, 2009)

buy.com has 7" android tablets on sale for $85.00:
http://us.mg6.mail.yahoo.com/neo/launch?.rand=0q27bp457evo9


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Link did not work for me.


----------



## dladd (Jun 1, 2011)

JRP3 said:


> Link did not work for me.


here it is. check out the reviews though


----------



## tomofreno (Mar 3, 2009)

Whoops, didn't check the reviews, thanks!


----------



## dimitri (May 16, 2008)

Also does not list Bluetooth support. You need BT support with serial port profile to work with EV Display.


----------



## jackbauer (Jan 12, 2008)

Any updates on the release?


----------



## valerun (Nov 12, 2010)

jackbauer said:


> Any updates on the release?


ALL - we are accepting orders NOW with 2-3 week lead time as we build our parts pipeline. 

This product will have the following options (preliminary list):

1. EMW Basic EV Display. Baseline configuration: battery parameters only (basically a CleanPowerAuto EV display with BT connection and matching Android software / interfaces). Android software includes the following gauges: power, battery current, battery voltage, effective MPG, WH/mile, % AH remaining. 
Tentative pricing $249 - includes one year of software / firmware updates.

2. EMW EV Control System. Above PLUS: 
(a) motor parameters (temp, current, voltage)
(b) temperature monitoring and control for up to 5 battery banks (provision for thermosensors and automatic heating via PWM control - you provide the heating elements)
(c) Expansion capability with up to 5 analog inputs and up to 20 digital input/outputs from an Arduino-compatible Mega-like board.
(d) Ability to monitor / control EMW charger
(e) [soon] ability to monitor / control Soliton controllers
(f) some additional features TBD
The full version of the Control System will sell for somewhere under $500 plus nominal charges for plug-ins (e.g. wiring for those 5 temperature probes, etc). We will probably break down the above feature list into options for a bit more gradual price increase. Your ideas for these price breaks / feature bundles are welcome, of course.

3. Android tablet. We are working on sourcing a good $150-200 7" tablet and $300-ish 10" tablet that we will then be able to bundle together with the above.

Let me know how does the above sound.

Thanks,
Valery.


----------



## rwaudio (May 22, 2008)

As soon as you find a decent 7" tablet to pair it with (and test) I'm in for the complete version.

I think a) for the basic upgrade then maybe the choice of a & b or a & c at the next price point, then abc, with d and e as add on's or a bundle for the pair.

I personally would like a-f with a 7" tablet 

Adding a cabin heating PWM option with temp sensor and pot to replace the stock heater control would be a great option to round it out nicely.


----------



## palmer_md (Jul 22, 2011)

I agree with RWAudio. 

Pricing for option 1 is awesome for those who want a limited version. For myself I'll be choosing the full version with options a-f, and the pricing for this seems reasonable as well. Tablet options look good also, but I'd still opt for the 7" at this point. I don't see a need for a 10" at this point unless we start adding motor rpm and gps sensed vehicle speed (does the tablet have a GPS sensor?), to round out the instrumentation display.

I also agree that cabin heater control via the unit would be awesome, and based on options b and c it looks like it might be doable.


----------



## jackbauer (Jan 12, 2008)

I'll take a full version. No need for a tablet as I'm in the process of getting one. The charger monitoring is really great. How does it connect?


----------



## valerun (Nov 12, 2010)

jackbauer said:


> I'll take a full version. No need for a tablet as I'm in the process of getting one. The charger monitoring is really great. How does it connect?


the charger would connect via serial (just hijacking the display RX/TX lines). Finalizing the protocol now


----------



## dladd (Jun 1, 2011)

valerun said:


> 1. EMW Basic EV Display. Baseline configuration: battery parameters only (basically a CleanPowerAuto EV display with BT connection and matching Android software / interfaces). Android software includes the following gauges: power, battery current, battery voltage, effective MPG, WH/mile, % AH remaining.
> Tentative pricing $249 - includes one year of software / firmware updates.


this is what I am interested in, sounds good! Any chance of a video of it in action? Maybe some more screen shots of what the actual gauges will look like in the base version? Has it been verified to work on a Verizon DroidX?

More general question about BT, will I be able to have my phone connected to the stereo for phone usage and also have it connected to the EV Display? I know I can currently have it connected to two separate devices, one for phone and one for streaming music, but I don't know what that means for the EV Display...

Thanks,
David.


----------



## valerun (Nov 12, 2010)

dladd said:


> this is what I am interested in, sounds good! Any chance of a video of it in action? Maybe some more screen shots of what the actual gauges will look like in the base version? Has it been verified to work on a Verizon DroidX?
> 
> More general question about BT, will I be able to have my phone connected to the stereo for phone usage and also have it connected to the EV Display? I know I can currently have it connected to two separate devices, one for phone and one for streaming music, but I don't know what that means for the EV Display...
> 
> ...


EV display should be the same as any other BT devices. But I will test and add into the video. Will post to a page on our site we are building on this product.

V


----------



## Yukon_Shane (Jul 15, 2010)

Any updates? If you're taking pre-orders I'd be interested in seeing the detailed options pricing.

If you don't want to purchase the full package right away would you be able to upgrade these options later?

Any luck finding a good tablet display?

thanks,

Shane


----------



## rwaudio (May 22, 2008)

Yukon_Shane said:


> Any updates? If you're taking pre-orders I'd be interested in seeing the detailed options pricing.
> 
> If you don't want to purchase the full package right away would you be able to upgrade these options later?
> 
> ...


I second that, how's the progress?

When do you expect to be shipping?

I've been looking at tablets and I'm starting to think that a tablet that doubles as the stereo and gauges is a good idea. Any drawback to using the same tablet for Stereo/Navigation/EV display???

Have you found a tablet with good off axis viewing angles and sunlight readability? 

What hardware is included? What might be needed to make use of all capabilities?


----------



## valerun (Nov 12, 2010)

rwaudio said:


> I second that, how's the progress?
> 
> When do you expect to be shipping?
> 
> ...


We can ship the base version now (battery amps & volts, AH, % pack, MPG, power gauges). $249+$20 for shipping. Paypal to valery at rusbaevents dot com. You provide your own Android device.

We are expecting to start shipping extended version this month. Will have motor amps & volts, pack temperature (per sub-pack), BMS signal from mini-bms (per sub-pack). All necessary hardware for one subpack will be included. More subpacks can be configured for an additional fee. This version will have an extensible architecture and you will be able to write your own plugins processing your own inputs / outputs. The idea is to provide the community with a powerful EV Operating System.

We will offer the latter in both kit and assembled form. Pricing still TBD but likely the completed version will go for <$500 and kit for <$300 but don't hold me to that just yet ;-)

The base version is ready to ship now.


----------



## rwaudio (May 22, 2008)

valerun said:


> We can ship the base version now (battery amps & volts, AH, % pack, MPG, power gauges). $249+$20 for shipping. Paypal to valery at rusbaevents dot com. You provide your own Android device.
> 
> We are expecting to start shipping extended version this month. Will have motor amps & volts, pack temperature (per sub-pack), BMS signal from mini-bms (per sub-pack). All necessary hardware for one subpack will be included. More subpacks can be configured for an additional fee. This version will have an extensible architecture and you will be able to write your own plugins processing your own inputs / outputs. The idea is to provide the community with a powerful EV Operating System.
> 
> ...


I'll be patiently waiting for an extended version kit.

Just curious if a simple touch screen switch is possible? IE a part of the GUI that has a user programmable name for a switch (or 3) controlling the digital output of an arduino pin, people could use them for heaters or power steering pumps etc.

This of course assumes that the app is bidirectional and not simply a display.


----------



## Yukon_Shane (Jul 15, 2010)

valerun said:


> We can ship the base version now (battery amps & volts, AH, % pack, MPG, power gauges). $249+$20 for shipping. Paypal to valery at rusbaevents dot com. You provide your own Android device.
> 
> We are expecting to start shipping extended version this month. Will have motor amps & volts, pack temperature (per sub-pack), BMS signal from mini-bms (per sub-pack). All necessary hardware for one subpack will be included. More subpacks can be configured for an additional fee. This version will have an extensible architecture and you will be able to write your own plugins processing your own inputs / outputs. The idea is to provide the community with a powerful EV Operating System.
> 
> ...


Valery,

Am I correct in my understanding that the base version can not be upgraded to the extended version later?

What is the minimum operating system version required for the android operating system?

sorry to be a pest but this is the final component I need to complete my conversion and I'm really looking forward to this new display.

Shane


----------



## batterytang (Nov 17, 2011)

Hey Dimitri,

You have make a excellent BMS.

Kevin


----------



## Yukon_Shane (Jul 15, 2010)

valerun said:


> We can ship the base version now (battery amps & volts, AH, % pack, MPG, power gauges). $249+$20 for shipping. Paypal to valery at rusbaevents dot com. You provide your own Android device.
> 
> We are expecting to start shipping extended version this month. Will have motor amps & volts, pack temperature (per sub-pack), BMS signal from mini-bms (per sub-pack). All necessary hardware for one subpack will be included. More subpacks can be configured for an additional fee. This version will have an extensible architecture and you will be able to write your own plugins processing your own inputs / outputs. The idea is to provide the community with a powerful EV Operating System.
> 
> ...


Any updates on the "extended version" progress?

I'm assuming that upgrading from the base version to the extended version won't be possible. With that in mind it would be great to get an idea of the extended versions expected release date.

Shane


----------



## rwaudio (May 22, 2008)

Yukon_Shane said:


> Any updates on the "extended version" progress?
> 
> I'm assuming that upgrading from the base version to the extended version won't be possible. With that in mind it would be great to get an idea of the extended versions expected release date.
> 
> Shane


Ditto... As well, what versions of android are supported?

For "infotainment" I would like at least a 3.x if not 4.x or will it just work on anything??


----------



## valerun (Nov 12, 2010)

Yukon_Shane said:


> Valery,
> 
> Am I correct in my understanding that the base version can not be upgraded to the extended version later?
> 
> ...


Hi Shane, 

yes and no. There will be a trade-in program for replacing base with extended. 

The earliest OS that will work is 2.2 I believe. Let me get our Android guy to chime in (in a couple of hrs).

Thx.
V


----------



## valerun (Nov 12, 2010)

rwaudio said:


> I'll be patiently waiting for an extended version kit.
> 
> Just curious if a simple touch screen switch is possible? IE a part of the GUI that has a user programmable name for a switch (or 3) controlling the digital output of an arduino pin, people could use them for heaters or power steering pumps etc.
> 
> This of course assumes that the app is bidirectional and not simply a display.


the extended version will be duplex comms. 

good suggestion! thanks. Will do. probably will just have a configurable 'widget' that will allow you to (1) create multiple copies, and (2) assign pin number.

V


----------



## attaman (Feb 15, 2011)

valerun said:


> Hi Shane,
> 
> yes and no. There will be a trade-in program for replacing base with extended.
> 
> ...


Hi everyone,
The primary Android target is 3.2.1, it will also work on 2.2 and all the latest releases. We found that the BlueTooth library (and/or hardware) in earlier Androis wasn't as stable as in 3.2, namely reconnects after lost connections weren't always robust. Sometimes older tablets would get into such state when it had to be rebooted. EMR levels in our EV of course also contributed to that instability.
So our recommendation is 3.2.1 or greater, but it'll work everywhere.

Thanks ,
Henry (working together with Valerun on the electric BMW)


----------



## jackbauer (Jan 12, 2008)

Just looking at the photo on the emw site. Is the sensor board the same as the old ev display? ie could the bluetooth module be retrofitted to a vehicle with a standard evdisplay?


----------



## valerun (Nov 12, 2010)

jackbauer said:


> Just looking at the photo on the emw site. Is the sensor board the same as the old ev display? ie could the bluetooth module be retrofitted to a vehicle with a standard evdisplay?


Hi Damien - not without extensive SMT soldering effort... The boards are redesigned specifically to accommodate BT chips...


----------



## rwaudio (May 22, 2008)

valerun said:


> the extended version will be duplex comms.
> 
> good suggestion! thanks. Will do. probably will just have a configurable 'widget' that will allow you to (1) create multiple copies, and (2) assign pin number.
> 
> V


Perfect, that's exactly what I was hoping for!! On the gauge side is there a possibility of a custom gauge? IE an Arduino input that would take the 0-5v reading and translate it into a custom named, custom span (IE 0-100units, or 50-100units) dial that would look like the rest of them, but allow people to fill in that one item that's unique to their car, or that you guys didn't include by default?



attaman said:


> Hi everyone,
> The primary Android target is 3.2.1, it will also work on 2.2 and all the latest releases. We found that the BlueTooth library (and/or hardware) in earlier Androis wasn't as stable as in 3.2, namely reconnects after lost connections weren't always robust. Sometimes older tablets would get into such state when it had to be rebooted. EMR levels in our EV of course also contributed to that instability.
> So our recommendation is 3.2.1 or greater, but it'll work everywhere.
> 
> ...


Very good to know, I'll keep looking for a 4.x tablet but go to a 3.2.1 if I can't find a suitable one.


----------



## jackbauer (Jan 12, 2008)

Received my new evdisplay module today. Thanks Val! Is there an instruction sheet and connection diagram available? Going to pickup a second hand samsung galaxy tab 7" in the morning.


----------



## attaman (Feb 15, 2011)

Hi jackbauer,

We're getting the proper installation guide ready, will post it today.

Thanks,
Henry


----------



## swoozle (Nov 13, 2011)

The app doesn't like CM7 ( Android 2.3).


----------



## valerun (Nov 12, 2010)

swoozle said:


> The app doesn't like CM7 ( Android 2.3).


what does it say? could you please email report to henry at emotorwerks dot com?


----------



## mshemyak (Jan 31, 2012)

I tried it on my HTC Inc running CM7.1 (Android 2.3.7), and it ran fine. This was with the version that has 3.2 target.
Can you provide some details on the crash you're seeing and the hardware you're using?

(I worked on the app with Henry and Valery, btw, just couldn't join the forum for a long time, it kept calling me a spammer )


----------



## jackbauer (Jan 12, 2008)

Got it running this evening on a friend's toshiba 2.2 tablet and boy it looks good. Did a quick video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G-fg7XfnzzM

Few questions. How are the parameters such as Ah capacity , charged voltage etc entered? Can the full scale of the analog gages be changed? Somehow I doubt my poor forklift motor could pump out 300hp!!

I'd just like to thank everyone involved for making this system available.


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

jackbauer said:


> Got it running this evening on a friend's toshiba 2.2 tablet and boy it looks good. Did a quick video:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G-fg7XfnzzM


That looks so good!
Feels way over my head though.


----------



## valerun (Nov 12, 2010)

attaman said:


> Hi jackbauer,
> 
> We're getting the proper installation guide ready, will post it today.
> 
> ...


All - the latest version of the installation guide and application download links are available from our store page at http://www.emotorwerks.com/emw3/product/ev-dashboard-by-emw-basic-edition/

Let us know if any questions.

thanks!
Valery & team.


----------



## swoozle (Nov 13, 2011)

I installed both versions of the app on CM7.2 (Android 2.3) on a Nook and Viewsonic Gtab. Both tablets coughed up immediately with both target versions with a "This app closed unexpectedly".
Granted, neither of these is a full-featured tablet. Neither has GPS, though both have bluetooth. Will update if the cause is discovered.


----------



## jackbauer (Jan 12, 2008)

Install guide is great. No problems in setup. Only issue I have so far is the FSD on the analog gauges. Can that be altered?


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

I am really getting interested in this now.

Is it all pretty much 'plug and play' without any major electronic and gadget know how?

It looks like it could be a used as a portable test kit for use on other EVs to data log energy use.


----------



## dimitri (May 16, 2008)

swoozle said:


> I installed both versions of the app on CM7.2 (Android 2.3) on a Nook and Viewsonic Gtab. Both tablets coughed up immediately with both target versions with a "This app closed unexpectedly".
> Granted, neither of these is a full-featured tablet. Neither has GPS, though both have bluetooth. Will update if the cause is discovered.


They may have BT, but not SPP profile support, its just a guess, I don't know specs of these tablets. The app starts with initializing BT serial port, so if it blows up at that point, perhaps serial port is not supported.

I have the app running great even on my tiny 3" LG Optimus V Phone, running Android 2.2.1

I also reported to Val to add voltage scaling and better manage font size in setup mode so it works better on smaller screens.


----------



## valerun (Nov 12, 2010)

All - gauge versioning coming before the end of this week - you will have 2-3 gauge options for power, current, and voltage gauges. 

I think we will go with:
1. Power: 0-320hp (current default), 0-160hp (new)
2. Battery current: 0-1000A (current default), 0-500A (new)
3. Battery voltage: 230-350V (current default) - to be changed to 180-380V (to match 192-384 range you can set on the Bluetooth unit of the Dashboard), 80-180, and 0-80V. 

Feedback before we draw up all these?

Later on, we will add 320-520V range but my guess is there are not too many takers for that one just yet ;-))

For the revision after this next one (probably Feb 14-ish), we will plan:
1. Adding more intelligent energy economy averaging (15 min, since power up, all time)
2. Adding CO2 & $ saved by not driving gasoline car - great to show off to your unfortunate ICE friends and great for feeling good about driving electric ;-). Probably will have 3 counters: since power up, this month, all time.

All these will be supported by current hardware. Future versions of the application will always be available to existing customers.

Thanks,
V


----------



## dladd (Jun 1, 2011)

valerun said:


> All - gauge versioning coming before the end of this week - you will have 2-3 gauge options for power, current, and voltage gauges.
> 
> I think we will go with:
> 1. Power: 0-320hp (current default), 0-160hp (new)
> ...


those changes sound perfect for me, I've got a 153v nominal pack (usable range about 125v to 168v) and limit my battery current to 400a. Better would of course be if the gauge limits were user settable, but maybe that's too difficult? I have no idea, I'm just an end user with no real knowledge of this stuff. 

So far so good, but all I've done is set up the app on my phone. It looks good on my DroidX. 

I'm still a week or so away from getting the batteries back in my car so nothing else is hooked up yet, but so far I'm liking what I see.


----------



## jackbauer (Jan 12, 2008)

Those changes sound great. Just sent payment for my own unit! Didn't want to part with this one but its for a friend's car. We nearly had a slugging match today

One question. Can we have a pack temp gauge or is that for the advanced unit only?


----------



## valerun (Nov 12, 2010)

Woodsmith said:


> I am really getting interested in this now.
> 
> Is it all pretty much 'plug and play' without any major electronic and gadget know how?
> 
> It looks like it could be a used as a portable test kit for use on other EVs to data log energy use.


Yes, pretty plug-and-play. If you have done any part of your conversion yourself, it is "walk in the park"-easy. 

For install in the OEM EV, you would need access to battery wires as you need to thread the main traction wire through the sensor. You also need to connect battery to the sender unit for voltage measurement but that's easier to do (worst case you can just stick pins into the battery cables for voltage pick-up (with proper insulation on top, of course ;-)

BTW this is an interesting idea to make it usable on production EVs... will have a think about it ;-)


----------



## valerun (Nov 12, 2010)

jackbauer said:


> One question. Can we have a pack temp gauge or is that for the advanced unit only?


good catch! will do. sensor & info is there so just need a gauge. 0-50C sound ok?


----------



## dimitri (May 16, 2008)

valerun said:


> good catch! will do. sensor & info is there so just need a gauge. 0-50C sound ok?


No, you need at least -10C to 60C. And you'd have to provide an option for F scale since setup provides C/F selection.


----------



## valerun (Nov 12, 2010)

dimitri said:


> No, you need at least -10C to 60C. And you'd have to provide an option for F scale since setup provides C/F selection.


ok re range. Initially will be only C gauge - all the datasheets quote in C anyway ;-)


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

I think the 500 amp range is too low, that leaves out all the Curtis/HPEV setups running 550-650 amp max, and the Soliton Jr. You should make it 650 amps.


----------



## dimitri (May 16, 2008)

JRP3 said:


> I think the 500 amp range is too low, that leaves out all the Curtis/HPEV setups running 550-650 amp max, and the Soliton Jr. You should make it 650 amps.


you have a choice of 1000A and 500A range, so what's the issue? If you need more than 500A then use 1000A. Many EVs need under 500A range and if they are forced to 1000A their gauge will look bad.

Its just a choice of scales and I think Val nailed it. Of course having user select-able values would be better, but it likely requires significant programming efforts and can't be expected in a base version especially in initial releases.


----------



## jackbauer (Jan 12, 2008)

Yeh , -10c to 60c sounds about right.


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

dimitri said:


> you have a choice of 1000A and 500A range, so what's the issue? If you need more than 500A then use 1000A. Many EVs need under 500A range and if they are forced to 1000A their gauge will look bad.
> 
> Its just a choice of scales and I think Val nailed it. Of course having user select-able values would be better, but it likely requires significant programming efforts and can't be expected in a base version especially in initial releases.


I just figured if you are choosing a lower scale value you might include some of the more popular ranges, since the "500" value is just an arbitrary choice. Another 150 amps includes a bunch of popular controllers and still covers all those below the 650 mark.


----------



## rwaudio (May 22, 2008)

valerun said:


> ok re range. Initially will be only C gauge - all the datasheets quote in C anyway ;-)


-10 is fine, but what will it show below that range?? An error or? There are times I may need to know the temp of the pack to decide how long I need to preheat it before driving. We were just shy of -40C a couple weeks ago.

I have my tablet in transit (Samsung Galaxy tab 7 Plus), any ideas when the extended version will be out?
I have arduino hardware/software experience, and would be doing initial testing on the bench so if you need any beta help I would be happy to.
I'm charging/discharging all of my cells to measure capacity so I will have continuous opportunity for testing.


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

JRP3 said:


> I just figured if you are choosing a lower scale value you might include some of the more popular ranges, since the "500" value is just an arbitrary choice. Another 150 amps includes a bunch of popular controllers and still covers all those below the 650 mark.


Maybe do 3 ranges instead, 400, 650, 1000

Ideally you would have a dynamic display that can switch range at certain breakpoints. I often cruise around 50, but even on a scale of 500 it's hard to see something around 10%.


----------



## valerun (Nov 12, 2010)

rwaudio said:


> -10 is fine, but what will it show below that range?? An error or?
> 
> ... if you need any beta help I would be happy to.
> I'm charging/discharging all of my cells to measure capacity so I will have continuous opportunity for testing.


ok why don't we set on -20 to +60 then. this conveniently covers the operating range for LiFePo4 cells, as well. Below or above, the gauge will peg at limit but you will be able to get the actual temp by tapping the gauge.

I will PM you re testing.


----------



## Yukon_Shane (Jul 15, 2010)

valerun said:


> ok why don't we set on -20 to +60 then. this conveniently covers the operating range for LiFePo4 cells, as well. Below or above, the gauge will peg at limit but you will be able to get the actual temp by tapping the gauge.
> 
> I will PM you re testing.


Thumbs up. 

-20 to 60 would work well I think.


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

valerun said:


> Yes, pretty plug-and-play. If you have done any part of your conversion yourself, it is "walk in the park"-easy.
> 
> For install in the OEM EV, you would need access to battery wires as you need to thread the main traction wire through the sensor. You also need to connect battery to the sender unit for voltage measurement but that's easier to do (worst case you can just stick pins into the battery cables for voltage pick-up (with proper insulation on top, of course ;-)
> 
> *BTW this is an interesting idea to make it usable on production EVs... will have a think about it ;-)*


You could send your first prototype to me for testing!

That ease of use sounds good to me.

I am thinking that I could invest early for my own vehicle but in the meantime install it in a small carry case, with long leads, and make temporary connections to vehicle to get a true idea of useage.

I was thinking, with the issues I am having with the EV truck in this thread I could get a true and real time measure of what the usage is like for improvement or replacement of the truck.


----------



## cruisin (Jun 3, 2009)

Woodsmith said:


> You could send your first prototype to me for testing!
> 
> That ease of use sounds good to me.
> 
> ...


Why dont you buy one instead of trying to get a free one.


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

cruisin said:


> Why dont you buy one instead of trying to get a free one.


Read the smilies, cruisin, it was a joke.



> I am thinking that I could invest early...


To invest implies putting money into buying one as an investment. The plan is to buy now and use it as a piece of portable test kit and then put it in my vehicle later.


----------



## Lordwacky (Jan 28, 2009)

will the source code for the app. be made available so people can modify and integrate their other EV components? I have an elithion and manzanita and I would like to integrate those along with some other components into an all in one system using this as the base. Since no two DIY builds are the same it seems unreasonable to expect EMW to deliver a system that can do all this for every different build out there. It would be nice if there was flexibility in the system that end user could tinker and modify their version as needed. 

If its open sourced, I'm definitely in for one.


----------



## valerun (Nov 12, 2010)

Lordwacky said:


> will the source code for the app. be made available so people can modify and integrate their other EV components? I have an elithion and manzanita and I would like to integrate those along with some other components into an all in one system using this as the base. Since no two DIY builds are the same it seems unreasonable to expect EMW to deliver a system that can do all this for every different build out there. It would be nice if there was flexibility in the system that end user could tinker and modify their version as needed.
> 
> If its open sourced, I'm definitely in for one.


As with many things, the answer is "yes and no" ;-) What we will initially do is the following: 
1. A closed-source library that will interface with the hardware and drive gauges on Android
2. Customizable gauges as proposed above (you specify a pin number, range, name of gauge and the system will capture and display)
3. Ability for anyone to call member functions in the library and write your own code accessing all hardware resources.

I think this is a good initial middle ground for DIY community. Once we see some traction and see where it goes, we may open it completely. 

Valery


----------



## valerun (Nov 12, 2010)

tomorrow (Fri pacific time) we will release 1.1 which will have the mods discussed above:
1. multiple gauge ranges
2. more consistent gauge graphics
3. temp gauge

Stay tuned.

V & team.


----------



## valerun (Nov 12, 2010)

All - 

V1.1 is now released on http://www.emotorwerks.com/emw3/product/ev-dashboard-by-emw-basic-edition/

Changes to the last version:

1. multiple sets of voltage / amps / power gauges to accommodate different configurations of your conversions. In 2-3 releases, we will build a truly flexible gauge system but for now, this will have to do. To pick your range, just select the corresponding gauge from the 'Select Gauge' menu

2. Battery temp gauge is added, with range of -20 to 60C. Only C reading now so you will have to make sure you have Centigrade set up on your Bluetooth unit (default)

3. Gauge graphics was beautified. Hope you agree ;-)

4. Fixed the font size of the configuration string which didn't fit on 3" screens. Now it lowers the font is the screen size is small.

5. When the settings are empty (new install) the power gauge is added by default so the screen doesn't look too empty.

We will aspire to release new minor versions on a weekly basis, new major versions every 1-2 months.

Stay tuned and help us by opting in for the best EV instrumentation solution! ;-)

thx
--
Valery, Henry, Tim, Misha, Julia & Dimitri - EMW EV Instrumentation development team.


----------



## jackbauer (Jan 12, 2008)

Here is a shot of it running on an Archos 101 G9 tablet. Looks amazing. Will be going in the car for testing as soon as the sender arrives.


----------



## valerun (Nov 12, 2010)

jackbauer said:


> Here is a shot of it running on an Archos 101 G9 tablet. Looks amazing. Will be going in the car for testing as soon as the sender arrives.


Thx! Also watched your video on youtube ;-) What is the exact model of the toshiba tablet you used? We are building a list of compatible devices...

thanks,
Valery.


----------



## jackbauer (Jan 12, 2008)

I'll find out next week. Belongs to a friend. Just a thought but could the range be increased by adding a better aerial to the bluetooth module or is it limited by transmission power?


----------



## piotrsko (Dec 9, 2007)

you could go multiples of the wavelength, up to 6 times (after which it doesn't get any batter). downside is I don't know of a micro SWR meter for small wattages. I think formula is Length(meters) = 143 divided by frequency in MHZ. 100 MHZ is about 1 meter

Or if you aren't fussy about omni-direction, a Yagi/ multiple beam antenna can get you 100X range until you hit the distance where the comm protocols no longer work.


----------



## StanSimmons (Sep 3, 2011)

I just installed V1.1_A3.2 on both my Viewsonic GTablet and my HTC G2, both are running CyanogenMod v7.1 (Android v2.3.7).

It works fine and lets me play with the screen setup on the G2, but fails with an immediate Force Close on the Viewsonic GTablet. I suspect that would be because the GTablet doesn't have GPS... but I only see two gauges in the list that would need GPS to do mileage calculations. Would it be possible to have your app allow disabling of GPS related functions if it doesn't detect a GPS rather than just failing?


----------



## swoozle (Nov 13, 2011)

StanSimmons said:


> Would it be possible to have your app allow disabling of GPS related functions if it doesn't detect a GPS rather than just failing?


I also tried it on a CM7 Gtab with similar results. Henry sent me a version that supposedly would ignore the lack of GPS, but it still crashed on startup.


----------



## StanSimmons (Sep 3, 2011)

swoozle said:


> I also tried it on a CM7 Gtab with similar results. Henry sent me a version that supposedly would ignore the lack of GPS, but it still crashed on startup.


I setup TetherGPS on both my phone(server) and tablet(client) and the app works fine when TetherGPS is active and providing GPS information to the tablet... so I'm pretty convinced it is just the app not seeing the GPS on startup and losing its mind.


----------



## valerun (Nov 12, 2010)

StanSimmons said:


> I setup TetherGPS on both my phone(server) and tablet(client) and the app works fine when TetherGPS is active and providing GPS information to the tablet... so I'm pretty convinced it is just the app not seeing the GPS on startup and losing its mind.


Thanks Stan for trouble-shooting. We will see what we can do.


----------



## rwaudio (May 22, 2008)

The app works great and looks great on the galaxy tab 7 plus


----------



## attaman (Feb 15, 2011)

All you guys, 

Thanks for the valuable input!

About the app force closing on the devices with no GPS, yes, I thought we fixed the issue, but I guess there are some pitfalls there we can't simulate. We'll just get one tablet with no GPS and debug it the next day or two.

Thanks again,
Henry
EMW team


----------



## kovgab3 (Sep 23, 2011)

Installs and starts well on Samsung I9100 (Galaxy S II in Europe)


----------



## jackbauer (Jan 12, 2008)

Looks like the temp gauge is reading state of charge? When i connected to the sender this morning it pegged out at 60c and when I tap the gauge it says "60.0 fuel percent".


----------



## jackbauer (Jan 12, 2008)

Just another thought , could we have an analog or digital Watts display?


----------



## attaman (Feb 15, 2011)

hmm... interesting. I'll double check on that.


----------



## attaman (Feb 15, 2011)

yes, we can add a Watts display in the next release...


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Looks good on a Samsung Infuse with 4.5" screen. Can't test your hardware (don't have it), just testing the software.

The gauges when unlocked are very hard to move around the largest gauge. There seems to be some deadspots on the screen, or it jumps around. The smaller ones work ok.

When you increase gauge size, some of the large gauge is missing. It would be nice to have the entire thing. 

Would be nice to have a start angle and end angle of the gauge so you can overlap gauges and not have them cover up that part of the gauge.

Looks good, but again, I can only check a few little things on here since I don't own hardware. Just trying to give some feedback.

Looks great overall!


----------



## valerun (Nov 12, 2010)

jackbauer said:


> Just another thought , could we have an analog or digital Watts display?


HP (horsepower) doesn't cut it for you, Damien? ;-)

will have an option in the next release of kW or HP gauge for power.

V


----------



## valerun (Nov 12, 2010)

frodus said:


> Looks good on a Samsung Infuse with 4.5" screen. Can't test your hardware (don't have it), just testing the software.
> 
> The gauges when unlocked are very hard to move around the largest gauge. There seems to be some deadspots on the screen, or it jumps around. The smaller ones work ok.
> 
> ...


Thanks for feedback! We will plan to introduce fully customizable gauges at the same time as the next version of the hardware units (our EV Control Center hardware). Likely within the next 4 weeks.

> When you increase gauge size, some of the large gauge is missing. It would be nice to have the entire thing. 
Not sure I understand. Could you please explain? 

Thanks,
V


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Here ya go.


----------



## attaman (Feb 15, 2011)

frodus said:


> Here ya go.


Ah, I see, this is the layout configuration. There's some invisible stuff at the bottom of the screen blocking the gauge. Will fix in the next release.

Thanks for pointing out.

Henry


----------



## kovgab3 (Sep 23, 2011)

I don't want to mess up the things, but this seems to be a very good software, so the question occurs naturally: 
do you want to rely only on the initially used hardware, or (perhaps) plan to integrate other equipments also?

For example the Emus BMS (advertised somewhere on the right side of this forum, www.elektromotus.lt). They have also a great BMS, and exactly the same structure. I mean, they use serial (and CAN) communication, and they offer a RS232-Bluetooth adapter, so you can see the gauges on a display of a wireless device.
BUT their sw is only WinMobile compatible, and their Android sw is still under development. (They are using a quite simple sentence structure, I think it would be easy to implement a parsing interface).

(And there are motorcontrollers using CAN, which also provide useful infos to be displayed of course...)


----------



## jackbauer (Jan 12, 2008)

HP is fine just I'm more used to "seeing" electric power as Watts. Just me i guess


----------



## valerun (Nov 12, 2010)

kovgab3 said:


> I don't want to mess up the things, but this seems to be a very good software, so the question occurs naturally:
> do you want to rely only on the initially used hardware, or (perhaps) plan to integrate other equipments also?


Good questions.

Here's our plan:
1. We see our mission in this area as a provider of a core instrumentation platform, usable in any EV configuration. 
2. Hence, key types of info (battery / motor current / voltage / temp, AH / fuel %, MPG / WH/mile) will always be sourced from our included hardware - so you don't have to think much about whether the system will work with your specific controller / charger / etc.
3. With the upcoming release of EV Control System, we will be building hardware capabilities for interfacing with other EV hardware. The platform we are building will be capable of sourcing / providing ~8 additional analog inputs, 2 CANbus interfaces, 3 serial links, Ethernet, and ~30 additional digital inputs / outputs. Plenty of expansion potential.
4. The firmware will be designed in such a way as to allow anyone to write their own library modules to interface with any hardware compatible with the above interfaces. These libraries, once registered within the main loop, will get access to Android communication link via getting a set of unique parameter_ID's.
5. Android software will have provision for completely custom gauges (something like gauge_function(parameter_ID, min, max, min_angle, max_angle, n_ticks, background.jpg). 
6. We *might* decide to implement such firmware libraries for the most popular external components (e.g., Soliton, miniBMS, etc.). 

Hope this makes sense. Pls let us know what you think.

Thanks,
Valery.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

if you do that, why not just do all the data gathering in the uC and then make it compatible with something like Torque.....

You're recreating torque basically. So why not just send it messages in OBD format over serial bluetooth.


----------



## valerun (Nov 12, 2010)

frodus said:


> if you do that, why not just do all the data gathering in the uC and then make it compatible with something like Torque.....
> 
> You're recreating torque basically. So why not just send it messages in OBD format over serial bluetooth.


we looked into it. Vast majority of OBD BT interfaces are too slow unfortunately. Too much latency as you start building out your parameter list.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

thats not what I meant... not compatible via hardware, compatible via software. I didn't say use an OBD-bluetooth interface, you already have a bluetooth interface.

I meant, use your existing BT tranciever and emulate OBD PID requests in a format that torque recognizes.....i.e. emulate the ELM327 and STN1110 chipsets. It can be very fast.

You already have the hardware that can do this..... just need to rewrite some firmware.


----------



## kovgab3 (Sep 23, 2011)

valerun said:


> Good questions.
> 
> Here's our plan:
> ...
> Hope this makes sense. Pls let us know what you think.


I find it very promising! 
Keep on working, invent the time machine, and jump directly to the v10.1, and sell it to me (I can't wait  )


----------



## valerun (Nov 12, 2010)

frodus said:


> thats not what I meant... not compatible via hardware, compatible via software. I didn't say use an OBD-bluetooth interface, you already have a bluetooth interface.
> 
> I meant, use your existing BT tranciever and emulate OBD PID requests in a format that torque recognizes.....i.e. emulate the ELM327 and STN1110 chipsets. It can be very fast.
> 
> You already have the hardware that can do this..... just need to rewrite some firmware.


ah, ok, got it. Well, couple of points to consider here:
1. In general, any third-party component will have only that much flexibility to adapt to our needs. For example, we are going to introduce some non-standard visualizations with our next versions. Doubt we would be able to make work with third-party developers. 
2. Tapping into GPS will be a challenge if we don't control Android software. We can of course add GPS unit to our hardware but that's waste of resources. 
3. Our EV Control System will do more than just displaying gauges. We will want it to manage the EV performance settings, integrate with google maps (for general nav and EV charging stations). 

Remember that what we are building is first and foremost the ECU for our standard high-performance conversions. As it is going into our main product, we need to tightly control user experience and functionality. We have decided to also make it a standalone product for the community for a couple of reasons:
1. We love DIY as that's where we are coming from
2. We see you guys as the best possible sounding board for the architecture / functionality / interface ideas.
3. And we'd of course love any commercial success of our products. As someone said: "the best way to improve your product is to ask people to pay for it" ;-)

Sorry for a long post - hope it helps to explain why we are doing what we are doing.

Thanks,
Valery.


----------



## valerun (Nov 12, 2010)

kovgab3 said:


> I find it very promising!
> Keep on working, invent the time machine, and jump directly to the v10.1, and sell it to me (I can't wait  )


Well, help us along the way, buy 1.1 and trade it in for 10.1 when time comes... ;-)


----------



## jackbauer (Jan 12, 2008)

I think we need to call this new system Val 9000


----------



## charliehorse55 (Sep 23, 2011)

jackbauer said:


> I think we need to call this new system Val 9000


Just don't give the computer control to the electronic door locks...


----------



## StanSimmons (Sep 3, 2011)

One gauge that is notably missing is the speedometer, with trip odometer and average speed being options.

A feature I would like to see is HUD mode. At night, the tablet could be placed on the dash and the reflection would be a simple Heads Up Display. The images would have to be mirror imaged to make them readable. It wouldn't be useful in daylight with current tablet screens, but it would be very cool at night.


----------



## valerun (Nov 12, 2010)

StanSimmons said:


> One gauge that is notably missing is the speedometer, with trip odometer and average speed being options.
> 
> A feature I would like to see is HUD mode. At night, the tablet could be placed on the dash and the reflection would be a simple Heads Up Display. The images would have to be mirror imaged to make them readable. It wouldn't be useful in daylight with current tablet screens, but it would be very cool at night.


Hi Stan - well, the speedo is already on the dash and hooked up to the driveline so is always working so we thought no need to replicate in this initial version. 

HUD sounds cool. mounting might be a challenge...


----------



## StanSimmons (Sep 3, 2011)

The speedo/odo/trip meter would be nice to have so that the copilot/passengers/naviguesser could see all the gauges without having to look over the drivers shoulder... especially if the tablet/phone isn't fixed to the dash.

Non-slip pads for phones/tablets are available and cheap. One example is only US$3: http://www.amazon.com/Non-slip-Dash-Grip-Black-Color/dp/B000P910W8


----------



## kovgab3 (Sep 23, 2011)

valerun said:


> Well, help us along the way, buy 1.1 and trade it in for 10.1 when time comes... ;-)


Well, I really plan to do so. But right now, in our current projects, we already have a solution for this. 
BTW, it's funny, because originally we wanted to make a soultion similar to yours. Arduino "ECU", CAN, BT, Android display(s). But our customer didn't like the startup screen, wanted a more "customized" look, even from the booting, and our Android knowledge was too weak for this task.
So we went with Linux and Qt.
Boots in 20 seconds, displaying the vehicle logo, and then shows everything, you need in a car.
Maybe in our next project, we can use your solution.


----------



## StanSimmons (Sep 3, 2011)

Changing the boot screen on many Android devices is pretty trivial. 

In most cases the initial logo is a .bmp file copied onto a special partition on the device with bootloader.bin. Mine has "Stolen From: Stan Simmons" and my contact info embedded in the boot logo. It is kind of nice, since the boot logo will survive an OS change (froyo/gingerbread/etc).

The animation that follows is a zero compression zip file called bootanimation.zip that is usually in data/local.


----------



## kovgab3 (Sep 23, 2011)

StanSimmons said:


> Changing the boot screen on many Android devices is pretty trivial.


Thank you Stan, it's really good to know it, however, we were lack of knowledge on other areas also 
Our programmer had Qt experience, and the boottime optimized linux was also off-the-shelf.
Of course Android has it's pros and cons, just like linux does. But we are definitely watching the progress of this product


----------



## StanSimmons (Sep 3, 2011)

kovgab3 said:


> Thank you Stan, it's really good to know it, however, we were lack of knowledge on other areas also
> Our programmer had Qt experience, and the boottime optimized linux was also off-the-shelf.
> Of course Android has it's pros and cons, just like linux does. But we are definitely watching the progress of this product


Absolutely go with what you know! Qt and u-linux is a good combination and your product looks very nice.

My comments were more for Valery and his group... if they want to customize any Android devices they may provide to their customers, it isn't a difficult task.


----------



## jackbauer (Jan 12, 2008)

Anyone had a prob with the temp gauge? Mine seems to read fuel state


----------



## StanSimmons (Sep 3, 2011)

I wish I had read up on this product before I bought the ZEVA+ from the guys in AU...

With the crazy shipping costs and taxes from AU this version of the EV Display is only about US$50 more shipped and is much more capable than the ZEVA+... From what I've been reading the EV Display will even directly drive many fuel gauges as a SOC meter.

I do have a question about the EV Display SOC. If the 12v is turned off, does the EV Display remember that last known SOC or does it go to either empty or full?


----------



## rwaudio (May 22, 2008)

StanSimmons said:


> I wish I had read up on this product before I bought the ZEVA+ from the guys in AU...
> 
> With the crazy shipping costs and taxes from AU this version of the EV Display is only about US$50 more shipped and is much more capable than the ZEVA+... From what I've been reading the EV Display will even directly drive many fuel gauges as a SOC meter.
> 
> I do have a question about the EV Display SOC. If the 12v is turned off, does the EV Display remember that last known SOC or does it go to either empty or full?


EV display needs constant power, I believe turning off 12v is the "reset" and will put SOC to full?? (It's in the manual)


----------



## StanSimmons (Sep 3, 2011)

rwaudio said:


> EV display needs constant power, I believe turning off 12v is the "reset" and will put SOC to full?? (It's in the manual)


I saw in the user guide pdf where it needs constant power (10-15vdc, 60mA), but I don't find what happens when power drops.

The ZEVA+ assumes worst case and drops to 0% SOC if 12v is lost. [ETA: Oops, it actually goes to 100%]


----------



## rwaudio (May 22, 2008)

StanSimmons said:


> I saw in the user guide pdf where it needs constant power (10-15vdc, 60mA), but I don't find what happens when power drops.
> 
> The ZEVA+ assumes worst case and drops to 0% SOC if 12v is lost.


It's there, just not easy to find... (about 1/2 way down the 6th page of the PDF)


_Using EV Display. EV Display has the 2 line LCD screen, capable of showing 2 pieces of data 
independently. Press Left button to scroll thru available data on upper line, press Right button to scroll 
thru available data on the lower line. Any combination of data is possible on 2 lines. Following list 
explains all available data counters: 
• 160.0 Ah – remaining AmpHour capacity of the battery. *When EV Display is initially powered, 
it will show full capacity, 100% SoC and 100 Fuel Gauge*. To sync the battery with EV Display, 
make sure the battery is fully charged after display is powered up. AmpHour capacity will not go 
over its preset max value even if the battery is still charging, which allows for top sync 
procedure._


----------



## EVfun (Mar 14, 2010)

The ZEVA fuel gauge driver resets to 100% SOC when initially powered up. This is their less expensive model with the single multi-turn pot to adjust. I don't know how the ZEVA fuel gauge driver plus works.


----------



## valerun (Nov 12, 2010)

kovgab3 said:


> Well, I really plan to do so. But right now, in our current projects, we already have a solution for this.
> BTW, it's funny, because originally we wanted to make a soultion similar to yours. Arduino "ECU", CAN, BT, Android display(s). But our customer didn't like the startup screen, wanted a more "customized" look, even from the booting, and our Android knowledge was too weak for this task.
> So we went with Linux and Qt.
> Boots in 20 seconds, displaying the vehicle logo, and then shows everything, you need in a car.
> Maybe in our next project, we can use your solution.


that's pretty cool! I do hope that you will pick our platform for next projects ;-) Esp when we get the full Control Center system out.


----------



## StanSimmons (Sep 3, 2011)

EVfun said:


> The ZEVA fuel gauge driver resets to 100% SOC when initially powered up. This is their less expensive model with the single multi-turn pot to adjust. I don't know how the ZEVA fuel gauge driver plus works.


You are correct. I mis-remembered what I had read in their pdf.


----------



## valerun (Nov 12, 2010)

EVfun said:


> The ZEVA fuel gauge driver resets to 100% SOC when initially powered up. This is their less expensive model with the single multi-turn pot to adjust. I don't know how the ZEVA fuel gauge driver plus works.


I will let Dimitri chime in with more details but we had a number of detailed conversations about this (i.e. whether to keep or not to keep SOC in persistent memory). Here is the trade off:
1. Storing things in onboard flash wears it off. ATmega328p is rated for 10000 flash cycles, 100,000 EEPROM cycles. If you want to keep SoC down to 1AH, on a 100AH pack it will mean 200 writes per full cycle. If you do full cycle every 2 days, that's 3 years lifetime on your system. A bit short.
2. Loss of 12V should be a rare event. If you lose main 12V power in your car, you will have bigger problems than not knowing your Soc state. 

This lead to our decision not to store SoC. Hope this helps.

PS. We *could* think about adding a bit of complexity to the system and:
1. Add a diode between car's 12V and EV Dashboard
2. Add a large cap after diode
3. Add a resistor divider wired to one of the analog inputs of the micro to measure supply voltage
4. in the main loop, sense voltage on cap every 50-100ms
5. If see it dropping below 10V, store all critical parameters in flash. With the cap of the right size, time between 10V and 6V (where Arduino's will start losing its 5V supply) will be sufficient to allow this emergency storage. E.g., to support 0.1A load for 1 sec (very generous amount of time) and allow 5V drop, you need 20,000uF, which is 2-3 relatively small 16V-rated caps.

Maybe we will do this in our Advanced version...

V


----------



## EVfun (Mar 14, 2010)

I'm not sure that is necessary, V. The loss of SOC when 12v power is pulled is likely a good thing. It is an easy way to reset the meter and it isn't tracking the pack SOC when it doesn't have power. Should it blindly continue where it left off? I think it's more a matter of knowing how the unit behaves and programing it appropriately. It's all good.


----------



## palmer_md (Jul 22, 2011)

EVfun said:


> I'm not sure that is necessary, V. The loss of SOC when 12v power is pulled is likely a good thing. It is an easy way to reset the meter and it isn't tracking the pack SOC when it doesn't have power. Should it blindly continue where it left off? I think it's more a matter of knowing how the unit behaves and programing it appropriately. It's all good.


+1 I think this is the best solution. KISS


----------



## NabilAhmad (Feb 26, 2011)

palmer_md said:


> +1 I think this is the best solution. KISS


I would have to agree on this. What are you going to di with the information, and what circumstances will precipitate the loss of power? Sounds like a great way to collect false leads to investigate.


----------



## jackbauer (Jan 12, 2008)

My sender turned up this morning and I did a quick install before taking a drive into Dublin. The pic shows the car recharging after connecting to on street charging point and negotiating the correct power via Mode 3. Will do a video of the install process hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## valerun (Nov 12, 2010)

jackbauer said:


> My sender turned up this morning and I did a quick install before taking a drive into Dublin. The pic shows the car recharging after connecting to on street charging point and negotiating the correct power via Mode 3. Will do a video of the install process hopefully tomorrow.


ok so the solution to a temp gauge issue was pretty trivial - we realized that we had swapped C and F units. So your Fahrenheit unit temp was most likely over 60 degrees and therefore pegged at the right stop of the gauge. We also had a 'fuel percent' text copy-pasted into the temp gauge by mistake.

All this will be fixed in the next minor release we are posting by EOD today onto our product page http://www.emotorwerks.com/emw3/product/ev-dashboard-by-emw-basic-edition/

Thanks,
V


----------



## jackbauer (Jan 12, 2008)

Here is a run through of the installed system and display while on charge. As an idea could we have a 0-60A gauge for use when charging?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ezznSFw2Gw


----------



## palmer_md (Jul 22, 2011)

Nice video. Looking forward to delivery of mine.


----------



## valerun (Nov 12, 2010)

jackbauer said:


> Here is a run through of the installed system and display while on charge. As an idea could we have a 0-60A gauge for use when charging?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ezznSFw2Gw


great video, Damien! Thanks for posting. 

V1.2 Android software and manual are posted on our product page now: http://www.emotorwerks.com/emw3/product/ev-dashboard-by-emw-basic-edition/

Changelog:
1. Temp gauge fixed
2. new needle design

Planned for next minor release (next Fri):
1. some minor cosmetic changes
2. fine calibration of sensors via Android app
3. a couple of new 'environmental'/'economic' impact gauges. 
4. 0-100A current gauge option.

V


----------



## GizmoEV (Nov 28, 2009)

I noticed in Damien's video that when the power gauge was touched that the power in Watts showed up over the other digital gauges. Any chance that it could be shown over the top of the power gauge, maybe even just above the word power and optionally left on permanently?


----------



## tomofreno (Mar 3, 2009)

The MPGe isn't high enough for my car which averages about 156. Nice looking! Thanks for the video Damien.


----------



## swoozle (Nov 13, 2011)

Looking forward to the kitchen sink version. Do you have a timetable yet for the deluxe kit?


----------



## GizmoEV (Nov 28, 2009)

swoozle said:


> Looking forward to the kitchen sink version. Do you have a timetable yet for the deluxe kit?


You mean the one with drain rate, fill rate, and the optional shredder?


----------



## valerun (Nov 12, 2010)

GizmoEV said:


> I noticed in Damien's video that when the power gauge was touched that the power in Watts showed up over the other digital gauges. Any chance that it could be shown over the top of the power gauge, maybe even just above the word power and optionally left on permanently?


the layering is defined purely by the order of adding gauges. If you want some gauge to be on top of all others, just remove and re-add.


----------



## jackbauer (Jan 12, 2008)

New version is running sweet. Temp gauge working fine when I changed the units to F on the sender.


----------



## StanSimmons (Sep 3, 2011)

I just tried V1-1.2_A3.2, and it still force closes on my Viewsonic GTablet unless TetherGPS is running in client mode in the background. It seems the app just checks for the presence of a GPS, which TetherGPS emulates, not that actual GPS data is available. 

It sure would be nice to be able to turn off this feature if you aren't going to be using any gauges that need speed or distance calculations. Even better would be if the app would notice the lack of GPS, and just not present those gauges.


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Jack Rickard just reviewed your display, generally positive. In typical Jack fashion he abused and broke the sensing unit by having it knocking around his test bench with the weight of the battery cable on it, then declared it not well constructed.  Obviously when properly installed in an EV it's under almost no strain.


----------



## rwaudio (May 22, 2008)

JRP3 said:


> Jack Rickard just reviewed your display, generally positive. In typical Jack fashion he abused and broke the sensing unit by having it knocking around his test bench with the weight of the battery cable on it, then declared it not well constructed.  Obviously when properly installed in an EV it's under almost no strain.


I thought that was amusing as well. Jack blames shorts and fires on spaghetti wiring or cell log 8's but it's probably just his clumsy nature and poor attention to detail. In his video it looks like the ring lug connected to the camera side of his aluminium bar is loose and moving when he moves everything around. I do think what he's doing for the EV community is good in general, but he shouldn't be allowed to touch anything, let Brian do the work and just spend his time filming things, buying parts and coming up with ideas.

Any comment on the accuracy of the sensor?? I don't exactly trust all of Jacks testing methods on the first try.


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Hall effect sensors do seem to have some "play" in them, especially with temperature changes. My early version of the EV display seems to always show higher levels of current going into the pack than actual, and when temps drop below 35F or so it shows current flowing in even when parked and not charging, no matter how I set current compensation. I don't drive it in the winter so it's not much of an issue for me.


----------



## valerun (Nov 12, 2010)

JRP3 said:


> Hall effect sensors do seem to have some "play" in them, especially with temperature changes. My early version of the EV display seems to always show higher levels of current going into the pack than actual, and when temps drop below 35F or so it shows current flowing in even when parked and not charging, no matter how I set current compensation. I don't drive it in the winter so it's not much of an issue for me.


Hi All - yes, we love Jack and what he does to our stuff (see one of the previous episodes on our charger... ;-). While I agree that he probably puts things through more troublesome conditions than they would be subject to in a real installation by a loving owner, this type of testing is exactly what we need to improve the product. 

On the topic of accuracy, I will let Dimitri chime in but here's the Cliffs Notes version. The sensor is calibrated using calibrated DC currents. The signal is further temperature compensated in firmware. There is a thermistor right by the sensor to read its exact temperature and there was a lot of effort spent on programming the exact temperature compensation profile into the firmware. Finally, zero current calibration is performed at every power-on. 

So the inaccuracy reported can be from any of the following:
1. Currents measured are not DC. PWM current will show as different DC readings depending on sampling. The tool's sampling rate is different from EV Dash sampling rate hence potential for honest differences
2. The current being non-zero at the time of power-on - this would result in a faulty zero calibration
3. Either a tool being off or the sensor being out of tolerance (it is spec'ed to have 1% accuracy within -600 to 600A range, maintaining linearity up to ~900A).

We are currently investigating the exact reason for the reported inaccuracy.

In the meantime, we are going to introduce a calibration dialog into the next minor version of the Android app so that anyone can account for potential differences they see vs. their favorite instrument. We will enable +/-5% slope calibration with 0.1% step or so.

Thanks,
Valery


----------



## dimitri (May 16, 2008)

JRP3 said:


> Hall effect sensors do seem to have some "play" in them, especially with temperature changes. My early version of the EV display seems to always show higher levels of current going into the pack than actual, and when temps drop below 35F or so it shows current flowing in even when parked and not charging, no matter how I set current compensation. I don't drive it in the winter so it's not much of an issue for me.


As you mentioned, you have an early version with lower A/D resolution and other design shortcomings which have been addressed in current version. Current version is 10 times more accurate and temp stable. Typical error is 1%.

The reason Jack had a wrong reading is that he was testing with BROKEN sensor!!! So, I guess its not bad to have 5% error when your sensor is broken off 

As to his comments for weak board design, it wasn't designed to hold 20 lb of copper cable hanging on it. I would have designed a metal hook for such purpose 
The board was designed to be installed in tight spaces between 2 cells. It was also designed for people who can be gentle with their stuff and have some common sense.


----------



## GizmoEV (Nov 28, 2009)

dimitri said:


> As to his comments for weak board design, it wasn't designed to hold 20 lb of copper cable hanging on it. I would have designed a metal hook for such purpose
> The board was designed to be installed in tight spaces between 2 cells. It was also designed for people who can be gentle with their stuff and have some common sense.


That is what I thought when I saw that. Sort of like complaining that your car doesn't work to well when you have a a couple of cubic yards of gravel in the back seat. They sure didn't make those doors too well, they won't close without horrible sounds and the car doesn't drive too well either.

Maybe most of his audience figured out that the board was abused.


----------



## Lordwacky (Jan 28, 2009)

I ordered my Dashboard on 10th. As far as I can tell it hasn't shipped yet. Any idea when it'll ship?


----------



## valerun (Nov 12, 2010)

Lordwacky said:


> I ordered my Dashboard on 10th. As far as I can tell it hasn't shipped yet. Any idea when it'll ship?


Hi, all recent orders have been shipped. Can you PM me your name so I can look up?

Thanks,
valery.


----------



## jackbauer (Jan 12, 2008)

Just to say I can report no accuracy problems whatsoever. Voltage is good to +/- 0.5v and current within 1A. Good enough for government work


----------



## valerun (Nov 12, 2010)

jackbauer said:


> Just to say I can report no accuracy problems whatsoever. Voltage is good to +/- 0.5v and current within 1A. Good enough for government work


Thanks for a report. good to hear. I gather that both of your units are within specs then.

At any rate, as promised, we are adding a couple of things to the next release:
1. The current sensor fine-tuning parameter that you could use to adjust current sensor sensitivity within +/-5% at 0.1% increment
2. Ability to run the system at up to 2000A current level with an optional EMW current splitter. Our copper vendor is building a set of prototypes for us right now. The splitter will also make wiring the sensor a bit easier.

Will let you know when we post next version of the Android software. It will be backwards-compatible with all the units we have already shipped.

Thanks,
Valery.


----------



## Lordwacky (Jan 28, 2009)

valerun said:


> Hi, all recent orders have been shipped. Can you PM me your name so I can look up?
> 
> Thanks,
> valery.


 
I recieved my unit Thursday. Thank you. I'm not sure when I'll get the time to get it installed, but I'm looking forward to getting it up and running


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Apparently Jack is reading this thread, and thinks the sending unit needs to be able to support battery cables  Mine has been properly installed in my car for two years now without breaking, imagine that? He also can't imagine how the copper bar can pass enough current, I guess the cell connecting straps that come with the cells can't either? Or maybe they are both quite capable of the short bursts of high current they might actually see? He of course then went on to trash Dimitri and DIY in general, yet here he is reading the board obsessively. He claims to want to promote the DIY EV movement and then trashes all the DIY EV message boards where most people are actually building things. Strange technique Jack.


----------



## Wild (Aug 19, 2011)

JRP3 said:


> Apparently Jack is reading this thread, and thinks the sending unit needs to be able to support battery cables  Mine has been properly installed in my car for two years now without breaking, imagine that? He also can't imagine how the copper bar can pass enough current, I guess the cell connecting straps that come with the cells can't either? Or maybe they are both quite capable of the short bursts of high current they might actually see? He of course then went on to trash Dimitri and DIY in general, yet here he is reading the board obsessively. He claims to want to promote the DIY EV movement and then trashes all the DIY EV message boards where most people are actually building things. Strange technique Jack.


You are speaking of Jack Rickard the on EVTV? The person is clearly an alcoholic who aparently drinks on the job and which may explain his attitude, he bad mouths the industry and his family on his web videos and acts in the most unprofessional manner.Considering his actions why would any respectable business associate themselves with him?


----------



## MN Driver (Sep 29, 2009)

The funniest part about the Jack Rickard tirade against Dimitri is that he said that Dmitri sold him Volt Blochers. Volt Blochers weren't made or sold by Dimitri but rather were made by Brian Blocher(hence the strange spelling in the name of the device). He's got his facts crooked as usual and the Mini BMS seems to do a great job based on people's experiences that use it. Jack will ignore that and blame a person for a product they didn't create. He mixes things up like this all the time and throws a fit similar to the 'teenagers' he claims to be against. Not sure why he has an issue with someone outside his age group when its clear he fits the typical 'bitter angry old man' who has something against everyone who doesn't pray to his allegiance type stereotype. Sure, sometimes he gives good information but I can't see how anyone can suck up to him so much. I watch his videos and a good deal of people in my local Electric Auto Association chapter watch him too but we all look at him with caution and do our own due diligence.


----------



## dimitri (May 16, 2008)

Nothing strange here JRP, all makes sense to me:

1. EVTV Store was long way coming, I think we all knew that. You don't publish hours of free video without intend of making money eventually. I'm surprised it took this long to setup EVTV Store.

2. You pick a product you can get exclusive access to ( JLD 404 Intelligent AH Meter ) and then you shit on everyone else's. Typical "not invented here" syndrome. Jack suffers from it big time, you can see it in every show, the man needs a shrink on payroll....

3. When I was working on original EV Display, he chimed in with some advice , which was too little too late, and I told him so, but he did not take that well and started shitting on me even more, so now that he found out this is the same device, the result is obvious, its all shit from here on...

4. For such a boring and technically weak TV show you have to bring drama to keep people watching. Without drama this show can only be used as sleeping aid, so there you go...


After Jack's initial attacks on me I was upset for a while, but over time I realized he is doing me a favor. People who see thru his bullshit like you and many others, will actually come to support my products. People with their head up Jack's ass will stay away, which is great for me too, because I would not want such customers anyway, they tend to make tech support too expensive with all their complains.

In fact, I am working with several OEM companies and dealers who like my products a lot and I will eventually get out of DIY market because its not worth the headaches of dealing with this crap. You can see same sentiments from many others in DIY market.

So, Jack, if you read this, THANK YOU FOR YOUR SUPPORT and GOOD LUCK with your EVTV Store!


----------



## valerun (Nov 12, 2010)

We roll with the punches, guys. It's all good ;-)

Anyway, small update - we have added and EV Display upgrade product to our store - http://www.emotorwerks.com/emw3/product/emw-ev-android-dashboard-cleanpowerauto-upgrade-kit/

If you have an EV Display with Green HV terminals, you can upgrade to Android-based system with the above product and save $80.

V1.3 of Android software coming out this week - with current sensitivity adjustments and 2,000A option (custom current splitter).

Thanks,
Valery.


----------



## jackbauer (Jan 12, 2008)

Just a thought but could we have a button to zero the soc meter?


----------



## dimitri (May 16, 2008)

jackbauer said:


> Just a thought but could we have a button to zero the soc meter?


Can you describe the situation where you would use it and for what reason?


----------



## jackbauer (Jan 12, 2008)

Well I have the system setup so the "full" voltage is way higher than the cv voltage on the pack so having a means to just reset the soc to full without having to unplug the unit would be a nice feature i reckon. Just a suggestion.


----------



## jackbauer (Jan 12, 2008)

Another idea I had would be for a 0-10kw gauge to be used while charging.


----------



## dimitri (May 16, 2008)

jackbauer said:


> Well I have the system setup so the "full" voltage is way higher than the cv voltage on the pack so having a means to just reset the soc to full without having to unplug the unit would be a nice feature i reckon. Just a suggestion.


Why not set "full" voltage to CV voltage?

Also, if you press both buttons on BT unit for 5 seconds it will reset, same way as if you recycled the power. However, this means zero point calibration will run at that time, so you can't have any current flowing at that time or calibration will be invalid.

There is no way to reset from Android screen because Android does not store any data, data is streamed one way from BT unit, Android only presents it in a nice format.


----------



## EVfun (Mar 14, 2010)

dimitri said:


> Nothing strange here JRP, all makes sense to me:
> 
> 1. EVTV Store was long way coming, I think we all knew that. You don't publish hours of free video without intend of making money eventually. I'm surprised it took this long to setup EVTV Store.
> 
> ...


Then you mark the device up, from the previous price $69, to $175 and promote the hell out of it. What a markup Jack!


----------



## valerun (Nov 12, 2010)

Guys - we now have installation videos on our site (scroll down for youtube links) and here:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UkadxYN9EPw 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H1xGzkuPNAw


----------



## octagondd (Jan 27, 2010)

EVfun said:


> Then you mark the device up, from the previous price $69, to $175 and promote the hell out of it. What a markup Jack!


In all fairness, there is also a shunt with a shunt mount, the mounting hardware including nordlocks, a 9V DC-DC, and a manual included. Not sure what the cost of those items are, but ordering the $69 meter only gets you a meter.

I am not taking sides, as both are doing a service for the regular DIYer, but just thought I would state the facts.


----------



## GizmoEV (Nov 28, 2009)

octagondd said:


> In all fairness, there is also a shunt with a shunt mount, the mounting hardware including nordlocks, a 9V DC-DC, and a manual included. Not sure what the cost of those items are, but ordering the $69 meter only gets you a meter.
> 
> I am not taking sides, as both are doing a service for the regular DIYer, but just thought I would state the facts.


Another fact is that no one is forcing anyone to purchase Jack's kit. Only when you and a seller make a deal is it fair, regardless of the price. It has to be worth it to both parties for the transaction to take place so don't complain about any price. Just don't buy if you think it is not worth it.


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

If Jack didn't spend so much time needlessly bashing the EV display it probably wouldn't have even been brought up.


----------



## dladd (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm having a problem getting into the setup mode. Everything is hooked up and paired, it's connecting fine and showing a voltage, but I cannot seem to get it to go to the initial configuration menu. I'm starting with everything powered on, cable disconnected from the BT sender unit, and the app closed. I then plug in the BT sender, and open the app. I get the text that says 'connecting', followed shortly by 'connected' (well within 20 seconds), but I do not get the red line of text at the bottom with the voltage value options. 

This is with a DroidX.

any tips?


----------



## jackbauer (Jan 12, 2008)

You need to have the sender disconnected , app powered up and trying to connect then connect the ethernet cable to the sender. You will get the setup menu in red text down the bottom of the screen.


----------



## dladd (Jun 1, 2011)

jackbauer said:


> You need to have the sender disconnected , app powered up and trying to connect then connect the ethernet cable to the sender. You will get the setup menu in red text down the bottom of the screen.


i get the same result. I timed the actions, it goes like this...

1. open app. It begins trying to connect.
2. plug in BT cable.
3. about 5 seconds after plugging in the cable, the DroidX connects.
4. The screen stays looking like it did when not connected for another 30 seconds or so.
5. After those 30 seconds, the gauges populate with data, but it does not go into config mode (ie: no line of red text at the bottom).


----------



## attaman (Feb 15, 2011)

Hi Dladd,

You have to press a button to get into config mode! The sequence you're doing is correct, so add this step, after you plug the cable into the BT unit , and LEDs start blinking click the right button a couple of times (if you're holding the BT unit with LEDs on top). Then it'll go into config mode and you'll see it in the app.

Thanks


----------



## dladd (Jun 1, 2011)

attaman said:


> Hi Dladd,
> 
> You have to press a button to get into config mode! The sequence you're doing is correct, so add this step, after you plug the cable into the BT unit , and LEDs start blinking click the right button a couple of times (if you're holding the BT unit with LEDs on top). Then it'll go into config mode and you'll see it in the app.
> 
> Thanks


didn't work, but it did show me something interesting! I am actually getting into the config mode, I just don't see any text on my display. Meaning, if I press the buttons on the EV Display bluetooth sender I can change the settings, but I'm doing it blind... Do you happen to have a DroidX there to see if the config display (the red text) works for you? I know it's listed as one of the reference devices.


----------



## attaman (Feb 15, 2011)

did you download the latest version of the SW? (probably, because it hasn't changed in almost a moth).

We're going to try it here on DroidX in the next hour... I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## valerun (Nov 12, 2010)

attaman said:


> did you download the latest version of the SW? (probably, because it hasn't changed in almost a moth).
> 
> We're going to try it here on DroidX in the next hour... I'll let you know how it goes.


Hi - please download the latest from http://www.emotorwerks.com/code/EMW_EV_Dash/EMW_EV_Android_Dashboard-Base_Edition-V1.3_A3.2build.apk

This should fix the issue (of the config string going out of screen bounds on lower-res Androids).

Thanks! Apologies for delay.

Valery


----------



## dladd (Jun 1, 2011)

valerun said:


> Hi - please download the latest from http://www.emotorwerks.com/code/EMW_EV_Dash/EMW_EV_Android_Dashboard-Base_Edition-V1.3_A3.2build.apk
> 
> This should fix the issue (of the config string going out of screen bounds on lower-res Androids).
> 
> ...


right on, that fixed it! Thanks, and sorry for bugging you on the weekend.


----------



## dladd (Jun 1, 2011)

How does the Wh/Mi calculation work? Is it instantaneous? a 10 second average? current trip average? It seems to me like it resets with each new drive, but I'm not sure (only have one day of use so far). What causes it to reset? Is there any way to keep it running, or is there a running 'lifetime' count in there somewhere?

just curious.


----------



## Chris-h (Mar 4, 2012)

Does the Android device need a GPS sensor for the correct function of the software?

Does anyone know if it works on a Archos 80 G9? 8" Display

Thanks


----------



## valerun (Nov 12, 2010)

Chris-h said:


> Does the Android device need a GPS sensor for the correct function of the software?
> 
> Does anyone know if it works on a Archos 80 G9? 8" Display
> 
> Thanks


energy efficiency functions won't work (MPG, WH/mile) but others should be fine. I will also let Henry chime in here.

I know of people who made this work on Archos but different models.

V


----------



## ddmcse (Oct 9, 2008)

The Archos 80 G9 has a GPS. I have it running on a Archos 101 10'" 
GPS can be tethered from another device. All gauges can be arranged and resized so screen size shouldn't be an issue.
I ran it on the 80 after this message . runs fine part will be here soon to test features


----------



## ricklearned (Mar 3, 2012)

ddmcse said:


> ....... All gauges can be arranged and resized so screen size shouldn't be an issue.
> I ran it on the 80 after this message . runs fine part will be here soon to test features


I just downloaded the software to an HTC Android phone and I could configure a screen that worked.

I have a couple of e bike conversions that I would like to play around with, so I am going to buy the hardware. I am in the process of converting a VW bug to an electric motor so my end game is to have this software running on one of my tablets.


----------



## dladd (Jun 1, 2011)

Valerun, do you know what the standby power consumption is of the Bluetooth version? Is it higher than the standard version?

Is it consuming more power if it's connected to an Android device vs. not connected?

I'm having 12v issues (I'm having to put it on a battery tender every few days to keep it up) and trying to narrow down the sources of drain.

I'm assuming it's low enough to be negligible, but just wondering if you have any actual numbers on it.

I love the EV Display btw, here's my DroidX layout,


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

Display looks great!

What all is your battery hooked to? Even with very low (or no) loads they do tend to drain away. Lead really likes to get charged every day.


----------



## GizmoEV (Nov 28, 2009)

Why not just have a dedicated DC-DC converter running off the pack for the 12V to run display stuff? That or just keep your DC-DC on all the time to keep the backup 12V battery full.


----------



## dladd (Jun 1, 2011)

GizmoEV said:


> Why not just have a dedicated DC-DC converter running off the pack for the 12V to run display stuff? That or just keep your DC-DC on all the time to keep the backup 12V battery full.


I like to be able to shut off my high voltage pack when the car is parked. As to what loads I have, just the usual stuff. stereo, BMS, EV Display, controller. I think they are all very small, just want to confirm the operating power of the EV Display when it's connected to an Android device, and when it is not connected.

fwiw, my van can sit for months at a time with it's non-deep cycle starting battery, and it's fine. I don't think a week is too much to ask for in the EV.


----------



## GizmoEV (Nov 28, 2009)

Then put a small shunt or clamp meter on one of the 12V battery leads and measure the parasitic loads with your vehicle off. That will be better than any spec sheet. At least you will know what might be happening. If the load is lower than what should drain the battery in a week then you know your battery is bad.


----------



## dimitri (May 16, 2008)

dladd said:


> just want to confirm the operating power of the EV Display when it's connected to an Android device, and when it is not connected.


EV Display takes 95 mA when not connected to Android and 75 mA when connected.

Small loads when EV is turned off do tend to add up to perhaps 0.1-0.2 A, which seems small, but when small or weak 12V battery is used and not constantly kept topped off, it does tend to drain in a few days. How many days obviously depends on variety of factors and would be unique to each case.

You need to know useful capacity of your 12V battery and your actual 12V total draw when car is off, to learn actual number of hours/days your battery will last.

My personal view on this subject has been formed over 3 years of driving EV conversion, take it for what its worth. I prefer a small ( 8-10AH ) 12V battery, either LA or LiFePO4 , and DC/DC converter which is hardwired to main pack, such that it runs 24/7 and keep 12V battery full. When I need to store the car for more than a week, I unplug main disconnect, which shuts off DC/DC and then unplug 12V battery, which has its own disconnect ( either a main fuse or put in a small Anderson connector at 12V battery ). This approach has served me very well over past 2 years.


----------



## dladd (Jun 1, 2011)

dimitri said:


> EV Display takes 95 mA when not connected to Android and 75 mA when connected.


Thanks for the info, that's exactly what I wanted to know! I have often left my phone connected via bluetooth all night long to monitor charging (with the car charging in the garage, the phone can be in the house and still connected), just wondered if that increased power usage. I see it actually decreases it, interesting (to me, at least  ). I have made some attempts to measure current when the car is off, but all I have is a handheld clamp on type ammeter which is not nearly accurate enough at low current to be of any use...

I have not totally ruled out leaving the DC/DC always on, but right now I think I'm going to install a Battery Tender in the car instead. It would be simple to wire it to the inlet plug so it's charging the 12v battery anytime I'm plugged into shore power. If I'm going to be away for a while, I can just leave it plugged in but flip off the main breaker so there is no draw on the pack (other than the individual BMS boards) but the 12v battery will still remain on a maintenance charge.


----------



## palmer_md (Jul 22, 2011)

is the current version of the software going to get a MPH gauge? Seems simple enough if the Tablet has a GPS sensor. Will the future version have this, and RPM (assuming hardware change to get tach pickup)? 

If so, I can then get rid of my old gauges and just fabricate a mount to install the Tablet in their place. That would be nice. Especially since the speedo is not accurate at this time anyway. Probably also have to include an odometer preferably with a trip meter which I don't currently have.


----------



## rwaudio (May 22, 2008)

Test fit...


----------



## valerun (Nov 12, 2010)

rwaudio said:


> Test fit...


NICE!!!! love it!


----------



## swoozle (Nov 13, 2011)

What's the latest on the deluxe version of the EV Display? When can we expect it?


----------



## valerun (Nov 12, 2010)

palmer_md said:


> is the current version of the software going to get a MPH gauge? Seems simple enough if the Tablet has a GPS sensor. Will the future version have this, and RPM (assuming hardware change to get tach pickup)?
> 
> If so, I can then get rid of my old gauges and just fabricate a mount to install the Tablet in their place. That would be nice. Especially since the speedo is not accurate at this time anyway. Probably also have to include an odometer preferably with a trip meter which I don't currently have.


Hi Michael - we will add this to the list of feature requests. Our next high-priority features are:
1. Multiple fuel economy averages (all-time, this month, since power-up/connect, instantaneous). Right now, we only have an all-time average for WH/mile and instantaneous for MPGe.
2. Text gauges to display savings from driving the EV. Actual $ amounts that will increment as you go based on the actual energy use. Same accumulation time periods as #1 (except instantaneous).

V


----------



## jackbauer (Jan 12, 2008)

Updated to V1.4 this morning. I noticed that charge current was showing as negative so reconfigured the current sensor direction. Went for a drive and the car charged itself up! Back on charge now and soc is dropping so i think there is a slight bug here  

Other that that the system is running great and in daily use. No problems.


----------



## GizmoEV (Nov 28, 2009)

jackbauer said:


> Updated to V1.4 this morning. I noticed that charge current was showing as negative so reconfigured the current sensor direction. Went for a drive and the car charged itself up! Back on charge now and soc is dropping so i think there is a slight bug here


Maybe the "bug" is in your assumption of the perspective being from the point of view of charge in the battery rather than charge used. To me what you are seeing is perfectly normal. When charge is being used it is a positive number and when it is being "unused" it is a negative. In any case, there is no reason that this couldn't be a preference setting in the software. Just set a perspective bit, in addition to a sensor direction bit, and the software takes care of making the display act like the owner expects.


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

That's why I think current "In" and "Out" is better than + and -.


----------



## rwaudio (May 22, 2008)

It's not the + or - that matters, it's if the Ah's remaining count up or down, and the Charge % goes the wrong way!

You don't want to lend the car out and it shows full when it's empty!!!


----------



## valerun (Nov 12, 2010)

rwaudio said:


> It's not the + or - that matters, it's if the Ah's remaining count up or down, and the Charge % goes the wrong way!
> 
> You don't want to lend the car out and it shows full when it's empty!!!


very true. the signed display was introduced to make charging more distinct from discharging. Re AH direction: positive draw will always decrement AH, negative - will always increment. You can set the current flow direction in app config, as always.

Let us know if any additional questions. 

Thanks,
valery


----------



## tomofreno (Mar 3, 2009)

GizmoEV said:


> Maybe the "bug" is in your assumption of the perspective being from the point of view of charge in the battery rather than charge used. To me what you are seeing is perfectly normal. When charge is being used it is a positive number and when it is being "unused" it is a negative...


That is the way the Curtis "spyglass" works, but the TBS gauge is the opposite, discharge is negative. The TBS makes more sense to me, since it seems when you are discharging the pack you are subtracting charge from it, and when you are charging you are adding charge to it. Not real important, since it is usually obvious to you which you are doing. It is nice to have a signed number in the case of regen, as easing the throttle a bit may just decrease discharge current, slowing the car a bit, but not result in regen.


----------



## dladd (Jun 1, 2011)

I recently upgraded to the latest software and noticed a few changes. most notably the decimals are gone, everything is rounded off to whole numbers. probably makes it easier to read while driving but it *feels* less accurate. 

more significantly, the Wh/mile is completely different. it used to reset everytime I turned the app on, now I think it shows a lifetime average. is there a way to reset the number? I often like to measure a particular trip, or even a part of a drive. for example I could get on the freeway and turn the app off and on to get a readout of my freeway Wh/mile. 

Or just to reset it for one drive when i'm trying to be all conservative.


----------



## valerun (Nov 12, 2010)

dladd said:


> I recently upgraded to the latest software and noticed a few changes. most notably the decimals are gone, everything is rounded off to whole numbers. probably makes it easier to read while driving but it *feels* less accurate.
> 
> more significantly, the Wh/mile is completely different. it used to reset everytime I turned the app on, now I think it shows a lifetime average. is there a way to reset the number? I often like to measure a particular trip, or even a part of a drive. for example I could get on the freeway and turn the app off and on to get a readout of my freeway Wh/mile.
> 
> Or just to reset it for one drive when i'm trying to be all conservative.


In the latest (1.4) version you can reset the gauge on-screen (there is a new 'Configure' option in the application menu). Let me know if that does not work for you.


----------



## jackbauer (Jan 12, 2008)

Is it possible to use the app on blackberry?


----------



## dladd (Jun 1, 2011)

valerun said:


> In the latest (1.4) version you can reset the gauge on-screen (there is a new 'Configure' option in the application menu). Let me know if that does not work for you.


that's perfect! I hadn't noticed the new configure submenu. thanks,


----------



## valerun (Nov 12, 2010)

jackbauer said:


> Is it possible to use the app on blackberry?


if it can run Android apps, should be doable.


----------



## swoozle (Nov 13, 2011)

Val,

Are you still planning on producing the extended EV Control System version?
Do you have a release date in mind yet?

Thx


----------



## valerun (Nov 12, 2010)

swoozle said:


> Val,
> 
> Are you still planning on producing the extended EV Control System version?
> Do you have a release date in mind yet?
> ...


we have the hardware ready to go. Software to follow in the next 1-2 months. So you can buy one now but functionality will be limited to base version (unless you write your own code - which you can with our Deluxe system.

Pls email me directly at valery at emotorwerks dot com if you like to try one out.

Thanks,
Valery.


----------



## mr23 (Jan 4, 2012)

Neither app version runs on my Kindle Fire.
They do install without errors.
Any chance we can get the protocol used over bluetooth so we can have our own displays on anything?


----------



## valerun (Nov 12, 2010)

mr23 said:


> Neither app version runs on my Kindle Fire.
> They do install without errors.
> Any chance we can get the protocol used over bluetooth so we can have our own displays on anything?


Kindle Fire (as well as a few other manufacturer-controlled units like Nook etc) have relatively locked down access to periferals etc. so might not work with the app.


----------



## dimitri (May 16, 2008)

mr23 said:


> Neither app version runs on my Kindle Fire.
> They do install without errors.
> Any chance we can get the protocol used over bluetooth so we can have our own displays on anything?


Its not about protocol, as we use simple serial protocol. Its about your device having support for SPP Bluetooth profile. Many devices have BT Audio support, but not Serial ( SPP ), hence unable to receive serial data stream.


----------



## mr23 (Jan 4, 2012)

Dimitri, Valerun,

Those were separate questions.

Can you publish the serial stream protocol?
- what baud,etc is the serial port set to
- what is the stream of characters sent out

Can the bluetooth module be purchased separately, and can the hall/sender unit be purchased separately? I have several battery electric yard 'tools' here that I would like to equip with the sender, and share 1 or more bluetooth modules. I have a Ariens Amp24 snowblower, a '70s GE Elec-Trak, among other items, and some are only used on opposite seasons. I don't want to have to move the sender board.

Thanks
-Chris


----------



## mr23 (Jan 4, 2012)

I read earlier in the thread there was apparently a plan to publish the serial stream content. Would it be possible to at least get a sample of the serial data?


----------



## valerun (Nov 12, 2010)

mr23 said:


> Dimitri, Valerun,
> 
> Those were separate questions.
> 
> ...


Hi Chris - 

rate is 38400

Dimitri, can you reply with string format?

Yes, it is possible to purchase things separately. Please PM with exact #s.

Thanks,
Valery.


----------



## mr23 (Jan 4, 2012)

>Yes, it is possible to purchase things separately. Please PM with exact #s.

I only see the kit on your store, I did not find PN's for individual pieces (sender, bt module).


----------



## valerun (Nov 12, 2010)

mr23 said:


> >Yes, it is possible to purchase things separately. Please PM with exact #s.
> 
> I only see the kit on your store, I did not find PN's for individual pieces (sender, bt module).


pls PM me or (better yet) email to valery at emotorwerks dot com


----------



## dimitri (May 16, 2008)

Data protocol attached. Baud rate is 38400.
You can install any BT terminal app from PlayStore to read raw datastream.
I use this app for testing https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.sena.bterm#?

View attachment Data protocol for Bluetooth serial interface for EV Display.pdf


----------



## mr23 (Jan 4, 2012)

Dimitri, thank you for posting this.


----------



## mr23 (Jan 4, 2012)

Dimitri, is it possible to substitute parts on the mini-bms boards to allow operation on 12V batteries (10-15V range) ? Or, could a Zener be used to bring the battery voltage down allowing the mini-bms boards to sample the relative voltage ?


----------



## dimitri (May 16, 2008)

mr23 said:


> Dimitri, is it possible to substitute parts on the mini-bms boards to allow operation on 12V batteries (10-15V range) ? Or, could a Zener be used to bring the battery voltage down allowing the mini-bms boards to sample the relative voltage ?


Lets not hijack this thread with unrelated topics. Please PM me with minibms related questions.


----------



## EliteEV (May 6, 2008)

Does anyone know if the EV Dashboard display software still available? I've recently decided to convert to LiFePO4 and was looking forward to incorporating it. An email to Valery produced no response.

Thanks,

Scott
http://www.diyelectriccar.com/garage/cars/123


----------



## valerun (Nov 12, 2010)

EliteEV said:


> Does anyone know if the EV Dashboard display software still available? I've recently decided to convert to LiFePO4 and was looking forward to incorporating it. An email to Valery produced no response.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> ...


Hi Scott - still available. Which email address have you used?

Have you tried our new site, as well: http://www.emotorwerks.com/tech/instrumentation under 'Technology' menu.

Thanks,
Valery


----------



## EliteEV (May 6, 2008)

Thank you, Valery. I was using valery at emotorwerks dot com.


----------



## valerun (Nov 12, 2010)

EliteEV said:


> Thank you, Valery. I was using valery at emotorwerks dot com.


hm, that's the right address. can you resend?

Thanks,
Valery


----------



## valerun (Nov 12, 2010)

just making sure everybody has the right new address for these products on our site: 

Info at http://emotorwerks.com/tech/instrumentation

Store at http://emotorwerks.com/products/online-store

During the site migration, some of the old links stopped working and some of you could no longer access bookmarked locations - please use these new links above.

Thanks,
Valery.


----------



## Yukon_Shane (Jul 15, 2010)

is emotor werks no longer carrying this item? I'm trying to recommend it to someone but can't find it anymore on the online store.


----------



## dimitri (May 16, 2008)

Yukon_Shane said:


> is emotor werks no longer carrying this item? I'm trying to recommend it to someone but can't find it anymore on the online store.


its currently out of production, but there might be a new version available in 1-2 months, I need to work out some details with Valery...


----------



## valerun (Nov 12, 2010)

dimitri said:


> its currently out of production, but there might be a new version available in 1-2 months, I need to work out some details with Valery...


yes. Dimitri - let me know your thoughts!


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Could you use an App like Torque, and let someone else keep software up to date? For Iphone there's Engine Link, and it can also do custom PID's. I saw you posted on the torque forums a while ago.... maybe revisit it?

I've got a list of the AT commands and responses for Torque in case you need them. After that, just responding to PID requests is all you'd need to support. I know Orion and Elithion both partially support OBD2.


----------



## dimitri (May 16, 2008)

frodus said:


> Could you use an App like Torque, and let someone else keep software up to date?


Thanks Travis for playing a role of a muse  , you inspired me to look into supporting Torque.

We recently updated EV Display hardware to version V4 and I am working on a firmware release which will send data to Bluetooth dongle in a format compatible with Torque application, using custom OBD PIDs.

Our Web store will offer an option for "BT Dongle/Torque support", which could work with or without LCD Display. 

I still need a few weeks to finalize the software and stock up on BT dongles.

Since main board is usually installed under the hood, basically inside a Faraday cage, the dongle will come with a few feet of cable, so it can be routed thru a hole in a firewall and be tucked under the dashboard.

More details to follow.....


----------



## skooler (Mar 26, 2011)

Sorry if this sounds blunt but perhas getting the current offering to work to a reasonable standard would be a better focus for your efforts? I would love to use my ev display bluetooth dash with jellybean on my note 3....


----------



## dimitri (May 16, 2008)

skooler said:


> Sorry if this sounds blunt but perhas getting the current offering to work to a reasonable standard would be a better focus for your efforts? I would love to use my ev display bluetooth dash with jellybean on my note 3....


Sorry, I don't follow....can you elaborate? What reasonable standard? Are you referring to EMW Dashboard app? I think it works on all latest Android releases.

In any case, to clarify my last post - EMW Dashboard was a joint effort between CleanPowerAuto and EMW, where CleanPowerAuto supplied hardware and EMW supplied Android app. Unfortunately due to changes in our respective priorities we are no longer collaborating on this product, so it has been discontinued for a while now. Hence we can't call it "current offering" anymore.

However, CleanPowerAuto has a desire to offer Android support in a form of Torque app, which is a 3rd party app, not affiliated with CleanPowerAuto in any way, but it can be considered an industry leader in OBD based instrumentation and has tremendous flexibility.

So, this is now what I call "current offering" and your reference is to "legacy product".


----------



## skooler (Mar 26, 2011)

dimitri said:


> Sorry, I don't follow....can you elaborate? What reasonable standard? Are you referring to EMW Dashboard app? I think it works on all latest Android releases.
> 
> In any case, to clarify my last post - EMW Dashboard was a joint effort between CleanPowerAuto and EMW, where CleanPowerAuto supplied hardware and EMW supplied Android app. Unfortunately due to changes in our respective priorities we are no longer collaborating on this product, so it has been discontinued for a while now. Hence we can't call it "current offering" anymore.
> 
> ...


Got it.

Sorry if my other post came across a bit offensive. I wasn't aware of the commercial arrangements.

I have a Note3 and a tab3 available. Using the bluetooth sender / EMWdash the app works but will not allow any kind of voltage calibration meaning that most other figures (power, WH/mile etc) are inacurate.

It does wind me up when a product is offered and then quickly goes out of support, especially when said product costs a small fortune. Experienced it twice with EMW now......

Will Torque work with the older hardware?

Cheers,

Mike


----------



## dimitri (May 16, 2008)

skooler said:


> It does wind me up when a product is offered and then quickly goes out of support.


EMW Dashboard was on a market for almost 3 years, eternity by modern standards. Please understand we are not Apple or Samsung, we are just a few guys developing something cool in our spare time, barely making a few bucks in the process. No one is forcing anyone to buy anything from us, and we give you 30 days to return it if you don't like it.

Still, I can help you troubleshoot voltage calibration issues, please PM me or Email our support address [email protected] 

As for portability of Torque support to older hardware, it may be possible, but will require sending the unit back to us for reflashing. I can't say for sure until I test the code on older hardware.


----------



## dimitri (May 16, 2008)

We just released EV Display with BT dongle for Torque Pro, I started a new thread here since I did not want it mixed up with previous versions discussed in this old thread.


----------

